# Absenkbare Sattelstützen (Variostützen) - schon probiert?



## Marc B (27. Februar 2011)

Hi Leute!

*Fahrt ihr noch feste Stützen oder ist schon eine Variostütze an eurem Bike?*

Ich selber will nicht mehr ohne fahren  Hier mein Artikel zu dem Thema:

Freerider und Enduro-Biker sind sich einig: Geht es bergab, muss der Sattel runter! Doch neben den XC-Racern lassen auch viele Touren-Biker den Sattel in Trail-Abfahrten oben. Die aktuellen Variostützen werden immer besser und eröffnen neue Möglichkeiten - wer einmal mit so einem Teil gefahren ist, will nicht mehr ohne.

Braucht die Variostütze einen Remotehebel, damit man sie vom Lenker aus steuern kann oder reicht ein Verstellhebel direkt am Sattel. Zugegeben, den Kabelkram mag nicht jeder, aber von der Funktion her macht es einen großen Unterschied. In der Steiermark konnte ich beides testen, vom Lenker aus an der Rase (am Pulcro) und unterm Sattel an der Kind Schock (an einem Scott Testbike, siehe Foto) - vom Lenker her ist viel praktischer, da kann man locker im Trail verstellen, ohne eine Hand vom Lenker nehmen zu müssen, was bei holpriger Bergabfahrt unangenehm ist.

Wenn man einen breiten aber steilen Weg runtergefährt, der mit Drainagen gespickt ist, kann man eine Variostütze schnell auf Bergab-Mous umstellen, denn ein Bunny Hop mit voll ausgefahrener Sattelstütze fühlt sich nicht gut an, vor allem wenn man schon mal eine Absenkstütze probiert hat.




_Sabine Spitz hat den Sattel immer oben (Bild: Petejupp - zur Galerie: KLICK_ )

*Die wichtigen W-Fragen zum Thema "Sattel absenken" im IBC-Special*:

*WARUM?*

Früher hieß es: _"Den Sattel senkt man für sehr steile und technische Abfahrten ab, damit dieser bei der Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten nicht im Weg ist."_ 

Doch der eigentliche Grund für das Abesenken des Sattels liegt woanders: Um eine optimale, aktive Fahrweise in der Abfahrt zu erreichen, muss man viel mit dem Körper arbeiten und besonders den natürlichen Federweg der Beine nutzen. Bei einer hohen Sattelposition schränkt der Sattel die vertikale Bewegungsfreiheit der Beine jedoch enorm ein. Somit kann man in der Grundposition nur sehr begrenzt Schläge mit den Beinen abfedern, es sei denn, man bringt den Körper hinter den Sattel (*siehe Bild oben bei Sabine Spitz*). Dies bringt jedoch den Nachteil mit sich, das man kaum noch Druck auf das Vorderrad bringen kann und die Fahrt unkontrolliert wird.  Desweiteren ist ein nicht abgesenkter Sattel bei heftigen Wurzeln oder Steinen nicht ungefährlich: Im schlimmsten Fall kann er einem vom Bike schleudern, da er keine Reserven hat und einem ein sehr direktes Feedback am Allerwertesten gibt.

*WER?*

Alle Biker, die abseits von breiten Forstautobahnen in den Abfahrten mehr Sicherheit, Spaß und Geschwindigkeit erleben wollen. Auch XC-Biker könnten in Zukunft von verbesserten Variostützen profitieren, wie Michael Bonnekessel, bei der letzten Deutschen Meisterschaft bewies (Tatwerkzeug des Siegers in der Masters-Klasse: Die Variostütze "Gravitydropper" am XC-Bike). Auf den technischen XC-Kursen könnten die Racer vom Lenker aus den Sattel in Sekundenbruchteilen absenken und somit in den Abfahrten schneller sein, was auch einen Zeitgewinn bringt. In Offenburg würde es vielen Racern helfen, besser durch den schwierigen Kurs zu kommen und das Sturzrisiko verringern.

_Ein Handgriff am Lenkerhebel und der Sattel sackt ab..._






*WANN?*

Auf breiten Forstautobahn-Abfahrten gibt es kaum Hindernisse, sodass man dort den Sattel oben lassen kann. Geht es jedoch in eine Singletrail-Abfahrt empfehlen alle Fahrtechnik-Experten den Sattel vorher abzusenken (Gründe siehe oben).

*WIE?*

_*Die alte Variante*_: Abbremsen, Po vom Sattel bewegen, Schnellspanner öffnen, den Sattel absenken und den Schnellspanner straff schließen. Je nach Vorliebe und Beinlänge kann man den Sattel ganz runter hauen oder so weit absenken, dass man den Sattel noch gut mit den Beinen in Kurven führen kann. 

_*Tipp*: Um die normale Sitzposition stets schnell wieder zu finden, habe ich einen kleinen Schlitz in den Lack der Sattelstütze gezogen. Meine Stütze ist kein Leichtbau-Teil!_

_*Die neue Variante*_: Schön den Trail entlang radeln, einen kleinen Baumstamm auf dem Weg erkennen und "zack" durch die Betätigung des Lenkerhebels den Sattel absenken. Dann klappt der Bunny Hop über das querliegende Hindernis gleich viel besser und höher. Danach kurz Aufstehen und den Sattel wieder "hochbeamen". Lästiges Absteigen bei herumliegenden Bäumen gehört dann der Vergangenheit an.

*WAS NOCH?*

Man kann gespannt sein, wann die ersten Bike-Hersteller ihre Räder mit integrierten Variostützen ausrüsten. Das spart Gewicht und sieht schick aus. Ebenfalls spannend ist die Frage, ob die Variostützen in Zukunft auch die Herzen der XC-Racer erobern werden.

*Welche Stütze fahrt ihr?*

Ich habe mich für die Forca SPS 350 Vario Sattelstütze entschieden, vor allem wenn sie jetzt mit Faltenbalg kommt. Hier noch ohne am Rad von meinem Vater - sie ist günstig, simpel und funktioniert gut.


----------



## Votec Tox (27. Februar 2011)

An meinem alten Votec Hardtail schon seit 2 Jahren die Gravity Dropper mit 70 mm Verstellweg.
Am Bionicon die Gravity Dropper Turbo mit 100mm Weg. Beide vom Lenker aus zu verstellen.
Du siehst ich bin davon begeistert 
Inzwischen haben drei befreundete MtBler nach einer Probefahrt mit meinem Rad sich ebenso Variostützen gekauft, allerdings von anderen Herstellern, wobei ich die GD mag, einfache Mechanik und einen Faltenbalg.
Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (27. Februar 2011)

Stimmt, die GD hat einen super Ruf - mit ihr wurde sogar schon ein Meisterschaftstitel im Cross Country erreicht (Bonnekessel 2009, Lizenz-XC Masters).

Ich habe auch schon die Rase Mamba getestet, die leider nicht sehr preiswert ist (*zum Test*).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Februar 2011)

Leider gibt es keine Stützen, die mehr als 125mm Versenkbarkeit bieten - damit ist sowas für mich (Schrittlänge 1m) in steilerem Gelände sinnlos. Ich bräuchte da 200mm.

Ansonsten reicht mir die KS auch ohne Remote - eine GD wäre aber auch was feines.

PS: die Rase hat mit 10cm eine zu geringe Einstecktiefe. Setback geht so auch nicht. Und die Optik - brrr...


----------



## biker-wug (27. Februar 2011)

Nie mehr ohne, hatte erst die Maverick mit 75mm, gut aber zu wenig, dann folgte die I900, danach die I950r, wegen Rahmenwechsel. Jetzt hab ich ne Reverb, wegen der Länge von 420mm. Die waren für den Rahmen nötig.

Mein Traum wäre die Rase vom Verstellweg her gesehen, leider kann ich den Seatback nicht ab. Hoffe inständig, dass die mal ohne kommt, oder ein Produkt mit vergleichbarem Verstellweg!!!


----------



## bernd e (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre am 301 eine KS i950R (mit R-Eigenbau) und hatte vorher die 900er (defekt, reklamtion). Möchte die nicht mehr missen und wollte auch schon eine an mein Hardtail bauen. Nur gibt es in 27,2 mm nur wenig Auswahl und die GD ist mir zu teuer 

Die Sattelabsenkung nutze ich ständig bei uns im Spessart, rel. kurze Anstiege und Abfahrten. Die Absenkung der Gabel nutze ich im Vergleich eigentlich nie.


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre an meinem AM-Bike auch die KS i950 ohne Remote und will nicht mehr ohne fahren. Dieses ständige absteigen und verstellen der Sattelstütze hat früher echt nur genervt, aber ohne fühlte man sich entweder bergab sehr unsicher und unkontrolliert oder einem fehlte bergauf irgendwann die Kraft weil der Sattel zu niedrig war um vernünftig in die Pedale treten zu können. Von daher super Sache und ich stimme bernd e zu - nutze die Absenkung der Sattelstüzte dauernd, die Absenkung der Federgabel hingegen fast gar nicht.


----------



## JDEM (28. Februar 2011)

Werd mir wohl demnächst ne Reverb zulegen, da ich schon lange mit ner versenkbaren Stütze liebäugele, jedoch die bisherigen nicht wirklich ansprechend fand.
Die Gabelabsenkung fliegt dann auch übrigens raus, wenn die Geometrie passt, kann man auch 160mm ohne den Berg hochfahren.

Bei der Sattelstütze wären mehr als 125mm Absenkung schon wünschenswert und ne Stütze mit weniger Absenkung find ich irgendwie sinnlos.


----------



## Rüssel__ (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahr die Reverb....

Dachte auch immer die 125mm reichen nicht wirklich, aber bei Bergabpassagen, selbst wenn s etwas technisch wird
dann ist der Sattel immer nur zur hälfte abgesenkt (so hab ich noch besseren Kontakt zum Bike), ganz abgesenkt nur wenns ans springen geht.

Und zum Remote: Ist zwar ein Kabel mehr am Lenker, aber möcht nicht mehr drauf verzichten.

Rüssel


----------



## Webster_22 (28. Februar 2011)

Ich fahre ebenfalls die KS i950R am meinem Hardtail und das seit nem halben Jahr. Die Reverb gab´s damals noch nicht und die KS war beim Händler für 200 im Angebot. Da hab zugeschlagen.
Seit dem will ich kein MB mehr ohne fahren. 

Beim Suchen nach meinem zukünftigen Fully beachte ich auch extra die 31,6mm. Über 200 für ne zweite Stütze extra zu bezahlen kommt für mich nicht in Frage. Da sollte die alte schon passen.

Was über die KS i950R in einem Test eines bestimmten Magazins geschrieben wurde kann ich nicht nachvollziehen:"Verschrammt bei starker Verschmutzung."  Tut ja irgenwie jedes bewegliche Teil mit der Zeit. 

Mit einer Variostütze lassen sich ganz andere Trails fahren als vorher, da man bei sehr steilen Anstiegen sofort wieder den Sattel unterm Hintern hat.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2011)

Ich hab die KS 950 ohne Remote an meinem AM Radl und möchte nicht mehr ohne fahren. Alle, die sagen, sie bräuchten so nen Dingen nicht, fahren meines Erachtens nur Forstautobahnen und könnten das auch mitm Crosser machen oder haben vorher noch nie den Sattel abgesenkt.
Wie Marc schon schrieb: Sattel unten= viel mehr Kontrolle. Natürlich geht das meiste auch mit Sattel oben aber macht das Sinn?

Optisch find ich alles bis auf die Reverb unschön und teilweise auch unmöglich verarbeitet. Die KS ohne Remote hat beispielsweise einen Hebel der baumelt wie ein Lämmerschwanz...
Dazu kommt der Verstellbereich, der größer sein sollte, sowie dass die Einstecktiefe bei allen bisher nicht reicht.

Alles in allem:
Remote hat meine nächste Stütze auch, denn im Trail isset teilweise schon fummelig...

Aber nie wieder ohne an einem Rad mit dem es in technisches Gelände geht.

Gruss Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (28. Februar 2011)

Ha, ich bin also nicht der einzige Variostützen-Freak. Ich finde sogar, dass sie im XC-Sport geeignet sind, die Strecken dort sind auch nicht ohne. Ich freue mich auf das Rennen in Pracht, bei dem ich 2010 mit normaler Stütze gefahren bin und 2011 mit Variostütze mehr Spaß haben werde


----------



## KaskiaRacing (28. Februar 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass die Dinger für XC Rennen geeignet sind. Einzig das Gewicht wird vielen wieder ein Dorn im Auge sein aber wenns sicher unten ankommen läßt..., dann würd ich nicht drauf verzichten wollen.
Und gerade XC, sowie Mittelgebirge und viele Sachen wo es rauf und runter geht: Gerade da empfiehlt sich doch so ne Stütze.

In den Alpen oder da wo ich ne Stunde bergauf keule und dann wieder runter ohne Zwischenanstiege (oder nur kurze), genau da lohnt sich so ein Dingen doch ungemein.
Auch in der Stadt, bietet es sich doch an, Strecke zu machen mit Sattel oben und dann etwas Spaß zu haben mit versenktem Sattel!
Hätte ich ohne Variostütze eher seltener gehabt!


Karsten


----------



## RainerWahnsinn (28. Februar 2011)

Ich benutze sie sogar wenn ich anhalte. Dann brauch ich nicht absteigen...  Vom Fahrspaß mal abgesehen. Den brauch ich hier wohl nicht weiter zu beschreiben... Ihr wisst schon was ich meine...


----------



## berkel (1. März 2011)

Ich bin da hin und hergerissen. Im Weserbegland bin ich früher alles mit Sattel oben gefahren weil es einfach zu nervig war den Sattel ständig zu verstellen. Allerdings bin ich da auch keine extremen Sachen gefahren.
Seit ich in den Alpen wohne und meist technische Trails fahre kann ich mit Sattel oben selbst eher einfache Trails nicht mehr anständig fahren (mal davon abgeshen, dass es auch keinen Spaß macht wenn man sich nicht frei bewegen kann). Ich habe mir einen Fahrstil angewöhnt, auch bedingt durch ein niedriges Cockpit, bei dem ich tief runter gehen können muss.
Das Problem ist, dass ich sehr lange Beine habe (SL 94cm) und ich daher einen größeren Verstellbereich (> 150mm) und auch Gesamtlänge (> 400mm) bräuchte. Für mich käme da praktisch nur die Rase in Frage, wobei da Gewicht und Sattelklemmung stören und die Einstecktiefe für meinen Rahmen grenzwertig ist. Zum Ausprobieren ist sie mir auch zu teuer.
Für Alpentouren brauche ich auch eigentlich keine, da geht es meist 1x lange bergauf und dann nur bergab. Für meine Hausrunde mit welligem Profil habe ich mich jetzt so arrangiert, dass ich die Stütze nur 1x nach dem ersten längeren Anstieg runter stelle und dann alles im Stehen fahre. Das gibt gleichzeitig Kraft in den Beinen, gut für lange Abfahrten und Bikepark .


----------



## Marc B (1. März 2011)

@berkel: Hast du denn mal eine Stütze bei einem Event getestet? Nach meiner Erfahrung sind auch schon weniger Hub als bei der Rase ein riesiger Vorteil im Vgl. zu einer starren Stütze.


----------



## Benie70 (2. März 2011)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Leider gibt es keine Stützen, die mehr als 125mm Versenkbarkeit bieten - damit ist sowas für mich (Schrittlänge 1m) in steilerem Gelände sinnlos. Ich bräuchte da 200mm.
> 
> Ansonsten reicht mir die KS auch ohne Remote - eine GD wäre aber auch was feines.
> 
> PS: die Rase hat mit 10cm eine zu geringe Einstecktiefe. Setback geht so auch nicht. Und die Optik - brrr...



Hey cxfahrer, 

habe ähnlich lange Beine wie Du, gemessene 102cm Schrittlänge. Fahre seit drei Wochen die KS 950 ohne Remote (mag den aufgeräumten Lenker) in 385mm Länge.
Die Sattelstütze hab ich normalerweise auf min. Einstecktiefe und Anschlag ausgezogen - komme so gut zurecht. Die dann verfügbare Absenkung von 125mm reicht für den Hausgebrauch sehr gut aus.
Wenns dann mal ganz heftig wird, kann man die Sattelstütze ja immer noch  komplett im Rahmen versenken und erhält vergleichbare Freiheit wie bei anderen, "normalen" Stützen auch. 

Den Spassgewinn auf den üblichen Enduro/FRlight Touren möchte ich jedenfalls nicht mehr missen. Probiers halt mal aus - wenn Du das nicht schon hast.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (2. März 2011)

Mir geht es ähnlich. Bisher hatte ich nur die Rase Black Mamba (über 20 cm Hub) probiert und habe jetzt die Forca SPS 350 montiert (nur 8 cm Hub). Mal gucken, wie ich im echten Gelände damit klarkomme.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## rigger (2. März 2011)

Bin mal auf deinen bericht gespannt.


----------



## Lemming (5. März 2011)

Bin dagegen, macht langsam und man verliert viel Flow.
Oft genug erlebt das Leute statt kurz im dicken Gang einen kleinen Gegenanstieg hochdrücken und somit die Geschwindigkeit halten den Sattel hochmachen und im Kaffeemühlenmodus jeden noch so kleinen Anstieg hochschleichen.
Da geht so viel Flow verloren.


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2011)

Lemming schrieb:


> Bin dagegen, macht langsam und man verliert viel Flow.
> Oft genug erlebt das Leute statt kurz im dicken Gang einen kleinen Gegenanstieg hochdrücken und somit die Geschwindigkeit halten den Sattel hochmachen und im Kaffeemühlenmodus jeden noch so kleinen Anstieg hochschleichen.
> Da geht so viel Flow verloren.



Eine Variostütze widerspricht dem Hochdrücken bei Gegenhängen nicht, man hat ja weiterhin die Wahl, ob man im Stehen oder im Sitzen fahren möcht. Und die Stütze per Remothebel am Lenker ist per Daumendrück in Sekundenbruchteil abgesenkt, das kostet nixht viel Zeit.

VG,
Marc


----------



## LeonF (6. März 2011)

Also ich bin total dafür! Ich würde nicht mehr ohne fahren! Da, wo ich fahre hat man extrem viele kurze und längere Verbinder zwischen den Trails 
(auch lange Gegenanstiege  ) und das wird mit der Zeit ohne Variostütze echt nervig. Ich fahr die KS i950r und bin eigentlich zufrieden damit (Bis auf die häufig angesprochene hohe Kraft, die's braucht, um die Stütze nach längerer Nicht-Benutzung wieder zu bewegen) Und einmal hat sie gestreikt. (Ist aber schnell und ohne Probleme gegen eine neueres Modell ausgetauscht worden  )


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> (...) Ich würde nicht mehr ohne fahren!(...)



Geht mir genauso


----------



## Felger (6. März 2011)

wenn man sich mal dran gewohnt hat ....


----------



## LeonF (6. März 2011)

Mir gings eigentlich ab der ersten Trailsekunde so ;D


----------



## aka (7. März 2011)

Es gibt bei mir im Umkreis einige Trails, jedoch eigentlich nur ein bis zwei Stellen wo ich meinen Sattel runterstelle. Mir bringt so eine Stuetze also nix, habe keinen Bedarf.


----------



## Lemming (7. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Eine Variostütze widerspricht dem Hochdrücken bei Gegenhängen nicht, man hat ja weiterhin die Wahl, ob man im Stehen oder im Sitzen fahren möcht. Und die Stütze per Remothebel am Lenker ist per Daumendrück in Sekundenbruchteil abgesenkt, das kostet nixht viel Zeit.
> 
> VG,
> Marc



Ne wiedersprchen tut dem das nicht aber da der Mensch von Natur aus erstmal Faul ist wird er im Zweifelsfall die Sütze hoch mal und hochkurbeln...wenn das nicht geht muss man einfach da mal da durch und prügelt das Rad im Dicken Gang mit Schwung da hoch was vor allem bei technischen Anstiegen oft viel sinnvoller ist da man Hindernisse einfach überrollen kann. Oft geht so viel mehr als man vorher denkt.
Für einen richtig langen Anstieg zieht man dann schnell die Stütze raus, mit etwas Uebung wärend der Fahrt und fast so schnell wie bei ner Automatik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (7. März 2011)

moin zusammen,
klingt cool - würdet ihr zustimmen dass die bei nem 120mm Fully auch Sinn macht? Oder Gewicht zu viel?

Ich hatte beim 140er bike eine mitbestellt, mich aber jetzt für ein anderes bike entschieden und hab damit eine nagelneue OVP RS Reverb mit 31,6 /420mm im Wohnzimmer liegen. Würde gerne gegen eine neue mit 30,9 / 380mm tauschen oder auch verkaufen - Bei Interesse gerne Email

Aber vor allem: wieviel macht das Extragewicht aus? verlagert den Schwerpunkt spürbar oder ists egal?


----------



## LeonF (7. März 2011)

@Lemming:
Wie oft bist du denn schon mit Vario-Stütze gefahren?
Mich nervt das rein- und rausziehen bei ner normalen Stütze tota. Und die Variostütze unterstützt den Flow eher als dass sie ihn unterbricht. Wenn ich genug Schwung habe, um den Gegenanstieg im dicken gang und mit tiefem Sattel hochzupressen, dann mach ich das auch. Wenn der Schwung aber nicht langt, und ich eine längere Bergufpassagen vor mir habe, dann möchte ich schon mit hoher Sattelstellung fahren (und nicht erst absteigen und den Sattel hochziehen (mit den ganzen Nervereien wie richtige Sattelhöhe und Sattelausrichtung)
Und wenn ich auf nem Trail den Schwung in den Gegegnhang mitnehmen möchte, aber trotzdem später im Gegenanstieg mit hohem Sattel fahren will (das kommt oft genug vor!!!) dann kann ich im Sattelstütze hochziehen noch so viel Übung haben, der Schwung wird mir verloren gehen, wenn ich die Sattelstütze per Hand hochziehen muss. Bei der Variostütze behalte ich den Schwung und habe trotzdem einen hohen Sattel.

Insofern ist deine Argumentation nicht ganz schlüssig. Wer je mit einer Variostütze gefahren ist und nicht allzu sehr auf das Gewciht schaut, der will sie nicht mehr hergeben (trotz der Probleme und des Preises... )


----------



## Deleted 104857 (7. März 2011)

LeonF schrieb:


> Mir gings eigentlich ab der ersten Trailsekunde so ;D



Dito !!!


----------



## Lemming (7. März 2011)

@LeonF
Ja bin ich, von nem Kumpel geborgt, weil ich die Variostützen interessant fand und sonst könnte ich wohl kaum etwas dagegen sagen, oder? Mir brachte sie hier Gefühlt kaum bis keine Vorteile und deshalb habe ich mir dann keine gekauft. Mehrgewicht und wieder ein Teil mehr welches kaputt gehen kann waren die endgültigen K.O. Argumente.
99% der Steigungen auf den Trails hier die du nicht hochdrücken kannst schiebst du eh, hätte vielleicht dazuschreiben sollen das ich Alpentrails meinte, im Mittelgebirge sieht das vielleicht wieder anders aus.


----------



## Schwitte (7. März 2011)

Verstellbare SattelstÃ¼tze -> eigentlich ein "Muss" am MTB da ein erheblicher Gewinn an Fahrsicherheit, egal ob Fortgeschrittener oder AnfÃ¤nger.

  Zurzeit habe ich die Forca montiert, konnte sie jetzt mehrere Monate ausfÃ¼hrlich testen. 
  Sie hat so einige Vor- und Nachteile.
Vorteile: gÃ¼nstig, leicht, einfach aufgebaut (Wartung, Reparatur)
Nachteile: schmutzempfindlich (da noch ohne Schutzbalg), nur eine Verstellposition, kleiner Verstellbereich (fÃ¼r mich aber ok), schnellt sehr fix hoch.

  Die Schmutzempfindlichkeit der Forca habe ich mit einem StÃ¼ck Fahrradschlauch in den Griff bekommen, ohne fÃ¤ngt sie irgendwann an zu klemmen. Bei mir ist das Rohr im hinteren Bereich kpl. zerschrabelt. 
  Die Verstellschraube im Remotehebel neigte zum verdrehen und somit verstellte sich der AuslÃ¶semechanismus, ein wenig Schraubensicherungslack und gut warâs.
  Beim Hochfahren der StÃ¼tze unbedingt sitzen bleiben, sonst gibtâs einen ins VergnÃ¼gungszentrum und dem Arretierstift der StÃ¼tze tutâs auch nicht gut.

  Ansonsten, fÃ¼r einen schmalen Taler (gibt's neu fÃ¼r unter 70 Euronen im Web zu ersteigern) kommt man in den Genuss einer funktionierenden VariostÃ¼tze.

  GruÃ Schwitte


----------



## 08-15 (7. März 2011)

Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob die Forca genug Druck hat, eine Satteltasche mit Minitool und Schlauch mit anzuheben?
Glaube die GD oder die Rase hatte da eine zu schwache Feder.


----------



## LeonF (7. März 2011)

@ Lemming: Das hättest du wirklich dazuschreiben sollen.  Für einmal Absenken auf ner Tour in den Alpen braucht man wohl eher keine Vario-Stütze... Aber: Ja, auf Trails im Mittelgebirge oder sonstwo schaut das ganz gewaltig anders aus!!!


----------



## Lemming (7. März 2011)

Sorry vielleicht ist es etwas weniger als im Mittelgebirge aber ich meine auch so Trails wie am Anfang und Ende von dem Video: http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/11777 Die gehen auf und ab und viele mit Variostützen fahren die Stützen ständig hoch und runter anstatt die Steigungen zu drücken und das macht den flow einfach nur kaputt. Habe die Steigungen herausgeschnitten weil langweilig aber manchmal sieht man das es auch längere Stücke hoch geht.


----------



## Marc B (7. März 2011)

Die Forca habe ich mit Faltenbälgen an meinen Bikes und finde sie bisher genial für meine Zwecke - simpel aber funktionell und bisher ohne Trouble. Mal schauen, wie sie sich im Dauereinsatz schlägt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (7. März 2011)

08-15 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob die Forca genug Druck hat, eine Satteltasche mit Minitool und Schlauch mit anzuheben?
> Glaube die GD oder die Rase hatte da eine zu schwache Feder.



Jep, mehr als genug Druck. Zur Not könntest Du sogar eine andere Feder verbauen, oder die Originale etwas unterlegen.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, das Teil kommt ehr noch oben geschossen als gemütlich geschlichen. Ein Minitool + Schlauch schafft sie locker!

Habe sie jetzt den ganzen Winter durch gefahren, ca. 3.000km. Wackelt nix, nur optisch hat sie etwas gelitten da der Faltenbalg fehlt. Gibt's den eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## 08-15 (7. März 2011)

Schwitte schrieb:


> ..., nur optisch hat sie etwas gelitten da der Faltenbalg fehlt. Gibt's den eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen?
> 
> Gruß Schwitte


Sí

gib mal in der Bucht "Faltenbalg für SPS350" ein

08-15


----------



## raptor03 (7. März 2011)

Moin!
Ich fahre die Kind Shock i900R an einem 150mm Enduro mit absenkbarer Gabel und bin damit sehr zufrieden. Bergauf Gabel rein - Sattel raus, bergab umgekehrt. Absolut genial!
Mir geht nicht in den Kopf warum XC Racer diesen Vorteil der Sattelstütze nicht nutzen? In Kurven, Abfahrten oder technischen Sektionen hängen XC Racer mit unmöglicher Körperhaltung auf dem Bike. Die absenkbare Sattelstütze bring einen Zugewinn an Sicherheit und vereinfacht das Handling ungemein. Schreckt ihr vor den 300-400 Gramm Mehrgewicht zurück???


----------



## Pablo P. (7. März 2011)

Ich fänd so ein Ding ja schon mal interessant, aber 

a) find ich die Kosten teils ganz schön heftig (Reverb...)
b) stell ich meinen Sattel sehr gerne GANZ nach unten - erst so kommt bei mir so richtig das Spielerische bzw. das richtige Gefühl der Sicherheit zum Vorschein. 15 cm maximaler Hub sind da schon etwas wenig. 

Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich kein größeres Problem damit habe, auch für eine 40-50hm Abfahrt den Sattel runterzuschrauben und unten dann schnell wieder hoch. Ich bin beim Biken schließlich nicht auf der Flucht, sondern lass mir soviel Zeit, wie ich will. 

Falls sich aber mal die Gelegenheit ergibt, probier ich's bestimmt mal aus.


----------



## Marc B (8. März 2011)

Pablo P. schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich sagen, dass ich kein größeres Problem damit habe, auch für eine 40-50hm Abfahrt den Sattel runterzuschrauben und unten dann schnell wieder hoch.



Das habe ich über 11 Jahre gemacht, jetzt reicht eine Fingerbewegung am Lenker und ich senke den Sattel noch häufiger ab 

P.S.: Günstigere Stützen wie die Forca kosten unter 100 Euro. Viel Hub hat beispielweise die Rase Black Mamba, die leider etwas teuer ist.


----------



## Lennart (8. März 2011)

@ Marc: Fährst du die Rase weiterhin (an nem anderen Bike)? Oder spricht etwas gegen die Rase?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (8. März 2011)

Die Rase ist wartungsbedürftiger, also für Leute, die gerne tüfteln und basteln. Ich gehöre nicht zu diesem Biker-Typ, sondern schraube eher ungern  Deshalb hoffe ich, dass die Forca auch weiterhin sorglos bleibt.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Pablo P. (8. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Das habe ich über 11 Jahre gemacht, jetzt reicht eine Fingerbewegung am Lenker und ich senke den Sattel noch häufiger ab
> 
> P.S.: Günstigere Stützen wie die Forca kosten unter 100 Euro. Viel Hub hat beispielweise die Rase Black Mamba, die leider etwas teuer ist.



Kurz gesagt: Die Technik ist für mich (!) halt einfach noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten, als dass so eine Stütze für mich in Frage kommt. Wenn eine zuverlässige, langlebige, 450g schwere, 20cm Hub-Stütze für 150 auf dem Markt ist, dann bin ich wohl dabei. "Early-Adopter" spiele ich hingegen nur ungern.


----------



## Genchu (9. März 2011)

Kann die Crankbrothers Joplin 4L Vario nur empfehlen. War an meinem Uncle Jimbo schon dran uns will ich nicht mehr missen.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...plin-4-L-Vario-Sattelstuetze-2010::20698.html


----------



## Hijo de Rudicio (10. März 2011)

@Marc:
Was macht denn die Jochklemmung der Forca für einen Eindruck auf dich?
Ich bringe fahrfertig ~ 110Kg auf die Waage und bin etwas im Zweifel ob ich meinen fetten Arsch auf so ein fragiles Konstrukt setzen soll.


----------



## Marc B (10. März 2011)

Für mich sieht das Teil vertrauenserweckend aus. Frag am besten mal im Forca-Thread nach: *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8061562*

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Funsports_Z (11. März 2011)

Fahr seit n pa Tagen die Kindshox KS i7R; braucht man sowas unbedingt? 

Wahrscheinlich nich, es ging ja auch vorher schon irgendtwie. Man hatte nur oftmals das Gefühl (ging mir zumindest so) "der Sattel is in der falschen Höhe" und hat das dann mit Fahrtechnik und Kraft irgentwie ausgebügelt.

Ich stimm dem Kollegen Marc zu: Sone Sattelstütze ist grade in sehr technischen Trails (mit zb langsamen Trial- passagen) n echter *Sicherheits-* und Spaß- Gewinn! 

Auf der normalen, "welligen" XC-Konditank- Runde bleibt das teil bei mir die ganze Zeit oben. Dafür braucht mans definitiv nicht.

In unserm Haustrail gibt es einen ständigen Wechsel aus kurzen, knackigen teilweise > 45 Grad steilen Anstiegen und entsprechend steilen, technischen Abfahrten. Den ein oder andren Anstieg bekommt man normal noch gedrückt (wer versucht sie alle zu drücken, fährt sich "die Beine kaputt"), bei den restlichen hieß es bisher schalten (kurz vor oben nochma durchs Ritzelpaket durchreißen). Mit der Sattelstütze werden es mehr "gedrückte" und weniger schalten, insofern würd ich sagen, sie unterstützt den Flow.

Ich würd nicht allgemein sagen "Muss", für mich sicherlich nicht mehr ohne, letztendlich ne individuelle Entscheidung nach pers. Fahrstil; auf jeden Fall brauchts n moment sich fahrtechnisch an das teil zu gewöhnen.


----------



## Marc B (11. März 2011)

Funsports_Z schrieb:


> (...) Man hatte nur oftmals das Gefühl (ging mir zumindest so) "der Sattel is in der falschen Höhe" und hat das dann mit Fahrtechnik und Kraft irgentwie ausgebügelt.(...)



Wie meinst du das genau?  Bei meiner Forca gibt es nur Sattel oben oder Sattel unten, da hat man eigentlich stets die richtige Höhe, hehe.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Funsports_Z (12. März 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das genau?  Bei meiner Forca gibt es nur Sattel oben oder Sattel unten, da hat man eigentlich stets die richtige Höhe, hehe.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



vorher, mit Sattelstütze "fest verspannt", jetz gibs bei mir auch auf und ab und auch dazwischen (solange es funktioniert, schaun mer ma) und braucht auch nen moment bis man die Hebel- "Dosierung" für "dazwischen" drauf hat.

Gruß

jan


----------



## Schwitte (20. März 2011)

So, um noch mal auf die Forca zurück zu kommen -> Schrott.
Bis vor 2 Wochen funktionierte sie noch halbwegs problemlos, jetzt nicht mehr. 
Sie hat inzwischen leichtes Spiel, dadurch verklemmt sie sich beim absenken. Wird sicherlich auch am Tauchrohr liegen, das ist inzwischen total verschrabbelt, trotz Reinigung mit anschließender Schmierung fährt sie nur noch wiederwillig rein. 
Seit zwei Tagen funktioniert nun auch die Klemmung nicht mehr richtig, die Stütze senkt sich selbständig ab. Grund: Die Löcher im Sattelrohr sind inzwischen leicht konisch und der Klemmbolzen hat es auch fast hinter sich. Habe den Zug jetzt soweit gelockert, dass der Auslösehebel schon leichtes Spiel hat. Der Verriegelungsbolzen rutscht trotzdem bei Belastung raus.

Fazit nach nicht mal einem halben Jahr -> für ein AM-Bike, dass auch mal so bewegt wird, unbrauchbar. 
Ich wiege fahrfertig 75kg, keine Ahnung wie lange (kurz) das Teil bei gewichtigeren Bikern halten soll.

Schade, dachte ich hätte eine günstige und wartungsfreundliche Stütze gefunden, war nix.

Was mich im nachhinein ebenfalls etwas gestört hat, sind die zwei Positionen, nur hoch oder ganz runter. Zu wenig für mich. 
Auf langen schnellen Abfahrten reicht mir eine 3-4cm Absenkung. Bei 8cm sitze ich schon wieder zu tief, um z.B. kurze flache Teilstücke im hohen Gang mal eben zu überbrücken.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## ml-55 (21. März 2011)

Danke für die Rückmeldung! Sehr hilfreich
Viel Glück mit der nächsten - ist hoffentlich noch im Garantie / Gewährleistungszeitraum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwitte (21. März 2011)

Zum Glück habe ich die Stütze für unter 60 EUR ersteigert, mehr ist sie auch nicht wert. Für einen etwas robusteren AM-Einsatz auf Dauer definitiv nicht geeignet.
Ich werde sie jetzt zurück schicken, da erst 5 Monate alt, verzichte aber gerne auf baugleichen Ersatz.

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## ml-55 (21. März 2011)

hmmm, Gewährleistung sieht vor, dass der Verkäufer 2 Mal nachbessern darf - also reparieren oder Ersatz schicken. Erst wenn Du die beiden Ersatzstützen auch kapputtgefahren hast, hast Du ein Recht auf Rückgängigmachen des Kaufs - aber kann ja nix schaden wenn Du beim Rückversand den Vorschlag machst gleich rückabzuwickeln um beiden Seiten Ärger und Kosten zu ersparen da das Ding bauartbedingt nicht funktionieren kann.
Drücke die Daumen!


----------



## Schwitte (21. März 2011)

Sollen sie mir meinetwegen eine neue schicken (Bares wäre mir natürlich lieber). 
Wofür gibt's ebay?

Gruß Schwitte


----------



## Funsports_Z (5. April 2011)

So, hab jetzt nach der Kindshox KS i7R bei mir (immer noch einwandfrei funktionierend; wird reichlich genutzt, in einer Trailrunde bei uns bis zu 20 bis 30 mal rauf und runter) in das Bike meiner Frau ne Reverb verbaut; hab scheinbar ne reibungslos funktionierende, neuester Serie erwischt; auch da scheinen jetzt die Kinderkrankheiten vorbei zu sein. Stand jetzt: auch empfehlenswert!


----------



## FrankeC (28. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
suche für mein Hardtail eine Variostütze für 27.2 mit langem Verstellweg, da ich selber auch lang bin.
Träume so von 20cm Verstellweg oder mehr - also 10cm finde ich homöopathisch 
Wenn ich die Threads so quergelesen habe, bleibt da nur die Rase?
Gibt es noch Alternativen?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen mit der Rase? Haltbarkeit?
Wo habt ihr die Rase gekauft? Direkt in USA? Wie ist das dann mit Zoll? Oder gibt es einen dt. Händler?
Danke für alle Tipps...


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

Meine Erfahrung mit der Race: *KLICK*

Jetzt fahre ich eine kürzere ohne Spiel und diw war günstig (Forca).


----------



## FrankeC (28. April 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Jetzt fahre ich eine kürzere ohne Spiel und diw war günstig (Forca).


Die ist günstiger, das stimmt - aber 80mm ist ein Witz, kommt nicht in Frage 
Mindestens 150mm, eher mehr, alles drunter werde ich mir nicht zulegen, ist für mich sinnlos


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2011)

Dachte ich vorher auch, aber jetzt mache ich es wie die Dowhiller und habe den Sattel nicht ganz unten auf Anschlag runtergestellt, sondern bedingt durch den Hub etwas weniger - das klappt super


----------



## Webster_22 (29. April 2011)

FrankeC schrieb:


> Die ist günstiger, das stimmt - aber 80mm ist ein Witz, kommt nicht in Frage
> Mindestens 150mm, eher mehr, alles drunter werde ich mir nicht zulegen, ist für mich sinnlos



Ich bin 1,97m und fahre die ks i950r mit 100mm. Wenn ich steh befindet sich der Sattel ungefär auf Kniehöhe. Das reicht vollkommen aus. Auch wenn´s mal richitg steil wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JWE (29. April 2011)

Ich habe mir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren die KS i900R gekauft.
Seither möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen.
Der Fahrspaß mit Variostütze ist doch deutlich größer.
Am neuen Bike war die X-Fusion Hilo mit 100 mm gleich dabei.
Wenn man aber erst einmal den Komfort des Remote zu schätzen gelernt hat, dann ist ne Stütze ohne doch ein Rückschritt.
Also wurden die beiden fix zwischen altem und neuem Bike getauscht.
120mm Federweg passen besser zu ne Stütze ohne Remote.

Happy Trails
JWE


----------



## flyingscot (29. April 2011)

Nur bei langsamen und sehr technischen "Vertrider"-Aktionen macht es für mich wirklich Sinn 15cm und mehr abzusenken. Z.B. bei extrem steilen und verblockten Spitzkehren, bei denen man sich mehr "um die Ecke" bastelt als fährt. Bei allem was weniger technisch und/oder schneller geht, reichen mir 10-12cm auch völlig aus.


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2011)

Da ich eigentlich nie vertride, brauche ich auch die 20 cm Verstellbereich nicht  Und falls sowas wirklich nötig ist, habe ich ja noch den Sattelschnellspanner.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## ar_jay (1. Mai 2011)

Variostützen sind eine feine Sache, wenn sie funktionieren - ich schicke nun die dritte KS950 zurück zum Händler und werde jetz mal die Reverb testen.
Die KS hat anscheinend nachwievor Probleme bei schwereren Fahrer (Ü85), die Stütze senkt sich ab und bleibt unter Belastung nicht mehr oben. Dazu hab ich festgestellt das der Kopf der Sattelklemmung anscheind zu weich ist, das Aluminium verformt sich leicht und der Sattel lockert sich und verrutscht dann dementsprechend


----------



## hirrsson (1. Mai 2011)

Vor ca 9 Monate habe ich einen KindShock 950 gekauft und ca 3 Monate spÃ¤ter einen remote NachrÃ¼st-kit zugelegt...

Meine Erfahrung ist... Ja es ist"verdammt" viel Geld ABER was man fÃ¼r Fahrkomfort gewinnen ist der Wahnsinn.

Ich kann mir diese StÃ¼tze nichtwegdenken, da ich SEHR viel sicherer fahre. Muss nicht immer absteigen um meinSattel runter zu tunâ¦ wenn ich in einem Trail âSitzen willâ drucke ich nur aufdem Knopf und wenn es 30 sek spÃ¤ter runter geht ist es wieder nur auf dem Knopfzu drucken. Auch wenn ich hoch fahre und in Wiegetritt gehen will, senke ichkurz der Sattel und hab Platz  !!!!! 

Kann jeder nur empfehlen einen zukaufenâ¦ ABER investiere die 50 â¬  (+-) umeinen Remote zuzulegen.. .der Gewinn ist der Wahnsinn da man der SattelstÃ¼tzeimmer Ã¤ndern kann ohne der Hand vom Lenker zu nehmenâ¦. SUPER Investitionâ¦!!!!!!


----------



## dereulenspiegel (1. Mai 2011)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich fahre seit ein paar Tagen die XLC SP-T04 und dachte vorher das sei "nur eine nette Spielerei". Aber das Fahren macht mehr Spaß, wird sicherer und halt auch "flowiger". Und mir reichen überraschenderweise auch die 95mm Verstellweg völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowcountry (1. Mai 2011)

ich denke absenkbare sattelstützen bringen vor allem im AM/Enduro bereich etwas. doch beim dh worldcup in pietermaritzburg fuhren sehr viele fahrer eine variostütze, wegen der 40 sekunden langen tretpassage. was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, was eine variostütze im wiegetritt bringt?


----------



## Marc B (1. Mai 2011)

flowcountry schrieb:


> ich denke absenkbare sattelstützen bringen vor allem im AM/Enduro bereich etwas. doch beim dh worldcup in pietermaritzburg fuhren sehr viele fahrer eine variostütze, wegen der 40 sekunden langen tretpassage. was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, was eine variostütze im wiegetritt bringt?



In PMB war die Stütze für die Downhiller sinnvoll, damit Gwin und Co. in der langen Tretpassage den Sattel hochfahren konnten und somit kraftsparender und effizienter pedalieren konnten. Am Ende der Passage konnten sie den Sattel dann wieder absenken und im Abfahrtsmodus die nächsten Streckenabschnitte in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2011)

FrankeC schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> suche für mein Hardtail eine Variostütze für 27.2 mit langem Verstellweg,
> Wenn ich die Threads so quergelesen habe, bleibt da nur die Rase?
> Gibt es noch Alternativen?



Jepp!!!, die Kindshox i7R 27,2mm die bei mir immernoch perfekt läuft. (wie ich schonmal sagte: lt Händler die beste Kindshox, bei der die Probleme der Vorgängerserien i700- i950 behoben sein sollen; das kann ich bisher absolut nur bestätigen), das Teil is genial.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/7/1/7/2/_/original/IMG_0018_II.jpg

Und die Reverb (nur 30-31er Durchmesser) hat scheinbar auch die Kinderkrankheiten überwunden; die läuft bisher bei uns auch problemlos.
Vorteil der Reverb im Vergleich der Systeme: Der Reverb remote braucht weniger Hebelkraft weil hydraulisch und das macht das ganze etwas "geschmeidiger" im vgl zum Seilzug bei der Kindshox.


----------



## Funsports_Z (2. Mai 2011)

flowcountry schrieb:


> was ich nicht ganz verstehe ist, was eine variostütze im wiegetritt bringt?



(dirt-mäßig) viel Platz unterm A...h und ggf auf Knopfdruck n Plätzchen zum Ausruhen.


----------



## flowcountry (2. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> In PMB war die Stütze für die Downhiller sinnvoll, damit Gwin und Co. in der langen Tretpassage den Sattel hochfahren konnten und somit kraftsparender und effizienter pedalieren konnten. Am Ende der Passage konnten sie den Sattel dann wieder absenken und im Abfahrtsmodus die nächsten Streckenabschnitte in Angriff nehmen.



hast du den world cup geschaut? keiner sass auf dem sattel....


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2011)

Klar saßen die auf dem Sattel, die Passage jedoch wurde nicht von den wenigen Kameras gezeigt. Die Fahrer haben in den Interviews doch selbst gesagt, dass sie sich da hinsetzen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Ransom Andy (2. Mai 2011)

Hi Leude..

zuerst hatte ich die CB Joplin (1) mit 75mm und Hebel unterm Sattel. Das war ok, aber nicht das wahre. die hab ich dann verkauft und mir eine Joplin4 mit 100mm und Remote geholt. Diese Stütze befindet sich jetzt am Trail-HT. Da ich die tage (hoffentlich) den bestellten touren-freerider bekomme, hab ich auch gleich noch ne sattelstütze bestellt. jetzt aber eine RS Reverb mit 125mm.

ohne vario-stütze geht bei mir garnix mehr. eine der sinnvollsten erfindungen im bikesport und jeden cent wert. sofern man damit umzugehen weiss.

meine erste joplin habe ich meinem schwager verkauft. und der senkt einfach nicht ab. keine ahnung warum. auch auf steileren abfahrten nicht. der steigt eher ab und schiebt, anstatt mal den sattel runter zu machen.

EDIT: die erste joplin war sehr anfällig und musste ständig irgendwie gepflegt und gewartet werden. die joplin4 hingegen läuft wie ne eins, war in all der zeit im einsatz nicht einmal auf und wird auch nicht gross gereinigt. ausser mal das innere rohr abwischen.


----------



## flowcountry (2. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Klar saßen die auf dem Sattel, die Passage jedoch wurde nicht von den wenigen Kameras gezeigt. Die Fahrer haben in den Interviews doch selbst gesagt, dass sie sich da hinsetzen.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



ohh, danke hab die interviews nicht schauen können


----------



## Michel37 (2. Mai 2011)

Mal was anderes,

weiss vielleicht jemand wo man wie auf dem Bild die grauen Teile (Überwurfmutter und Sattelklemmen) für die Joplin III bestellen kann?

Für einen Tip wär ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2011)

flowcountry schrieb:


> ohh, danke hab die interviews nicht schauen können



Kein Thema. Ich fand es auf jeden fall cool, dass sie die Stützen verwendet haben, das wäre auch mal was für die XCler, wenn die Teile schön leicht wären


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ml-55 (3. Mai 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Kein Thema. Ich fand es auf jeden fall cool, dass sie die Stützen verwendet haben, das wäre auch mal was für die XCler, wenn die Teile schön leicht wären



ach was, die haben das in den Interviews nur so gesagt weil sie dafür Sponsorengelder bekommen!
Die haben die Stützen nur spazieren gefahren - mehr Gewicht am Rad bringt ja auch mehr Traktion


----------



## Marc B (3. Mai 2011)

In anderen Videos konnte man sehen, dass sie im Sattel saßen


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mir demnächst eine Variosattelstütze für mein neues Rotwild R.C1 FS zulegen. In der engeren Wahl ist die *Reverb *von *Rock Shox*. 
So, jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Ich fahre einen sehr kleinen Rahmen (Größe XS - Sattelrohrlänge 410mm). Die Reverb gibts einmal in der Länge 380mm und 420mm (und einer stufenlos verstellbaren Sitzhöhe von 125mm). 
Kann ich die 380mm Version ohne weiteres in meinem kurzen Sattelrohr verbauen oder gibt es da evtl. Probleme bei der Funktion?  
Wißt ihr was ich meine? Meine Befürchtung ist, dass vielleicht mein Sitzrohr zu kurz für eine Variostütze ist und ich ihre Funktion nicht richtig auskosten kann .
Zur Zeit fahre ich eine 400mm lange Sattelstütze, die 18cm sichtbar aus dem Sattelrohr herausragt (falls diese Info vielleicht helfen kann).

Danke - Silvermoon


----------



## dereulenspiegel (12. Juni 2011)

Ich denke, dass du 380mm-Stütze problemlos nutzen können solltest. Die Reverb hat 125mm Verstellweg, dazu kommen noch ein paar Millitmeter für den Ring an der Dichtung etc. Das dürfte insgesamt aber etwas weniger als 18cm sein.


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre auch die Reverb und ich will nicht mehr ohne ! Ich fand sie alleine von der Optik her noch die beste und das oben am Sattel ein geschlossenes System ist. Du musst nur die min. einstecktiefe von 8 cm beachten.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

Meinst also, das könnte problemlos funktionieren. 
Jetzt muss ich mal ganz doof fragen: Ist die Gesamtlänge der Variostütze incl. 125mm verstellbare Sitzhöhe dann diese 380mm???
Wenn die Frage zu blöd erscheint, entschuldige ich mich jetzt schon mal dafür, aber das ging mir grad durch den Kopf - sorry.


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ist die Gesamtlänge der Variostütze incl. 125mm verstellbare Sitzhöhe dann diese 380mm???



Ja ist sie.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

Ach, das ist jetzt doch die wirkliche GesamtlÃ¤nge .... aha.... war die Frage doch nicht so blÃ¶d wie ich dachte...

Also, ich kann ja die 400mm SattelstÃ¼tze ja ohne Probleme ganz ins Sitzrohr reinschieben.
Das wÃ¼rde heiÃen, dass ich die 380mm Reverb problemlos bis zu nem gewissen Punkt versenken kann und noch genÃ¼gend Luftraum fÃ¼r die SitzhÃ¶he von 125mm habe. Kann ich also die Funktion auskosten und gut mit der SitzhÃ¶he spielen. 
*Richtig???*

Ja, super!!! Die Reverb gibts grade bei HIBIKE  fÃ¼r â¬208,99 im Angebot. Na, dann werde ich da mal zuschlagen!!!
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...stuetze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Bei der 380mm hast du im Grunde 300mm die zu VerfÃ¼gung stehen bzw. die aus dem Rohr zeigen und davon sind 125mm noch versenkbar !



Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ja, super!!! Die Reverb gibts grade bei HIBIKE  fÃ¼r â¬208,99 im Angebot. Na, dann werde ich da mal zuschlagen!!!
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...stuetze-Travel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel.html



Have Fun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

Hey, danke für die Hilfe  
Dann steht dem Kauf ja nix mehr im Wege 
Dachte schon, es würde wegen der geringen Sitzrohrlänge evtl nicht möglich sein. super!


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Kommt es an dem Rotwild ?

Nur das mit der Satteltasche klappt nicht mehr  Da brauchst du eine die nur am Sattel fest gemacht wird.


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

NeooeN schrieb:


> Kommt es an dem Rotwild ?
> 
> Nur das mit der Satteltasche klappt nicht mehr  Da brauchst du eine die nur am Sattel fest gemacht wird.



Ja, genau, an das neue Rotwild Fully. Die absenkbare Stütze sollte den Spaßfaktor doch um einiges erweitern, denke ich 
Und die Satteltasche hab ich eh schon abgemacht, sah etwas bescheiden aus und den Inhalt (Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber) pack ich in den Rucksack


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Die absenkbare Stütze sollte den Spaßfaktor doch um einiges erweitern, denke ich
> Und die Satteltasche hab ich eh schon abgemacht, sah etwas bescheiden aus und den Inhalt (Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber) pack ich in den Rucksack


----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

@NeooeN

Du fährst doch auch die Reverb. Sag mal, konntest du die sofort montieren oder musstest du die erst entlüften?


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Ich konnte sie sofort benutzen. Habe aber nun die Leitung ein wenig gekürzt und muste natürlich diese auch wieder neu befüllen und entlüften ging aber alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Silvermoon (12. Juni 2011)

Na, dann wird das ja zu schaffen sein. Wenn nicht, kratz ich halt bei meinem Bikeladen an der Tür - die hatten mir bei meinem Selbstbau auch die Bremsleitungen gekürzt und die Bremsen entlüftet (obwohl ich diese nicht bei ihnen gekauft hatte).
Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Na, dann wird das ja zu schaffen sein.



Wenn nicht kommst du vorbei dann mach ich das 




Silvermoon schrieb:


> Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe!



Sehr gerne.


----------



## JDEM (12. Juni 2011)

Meine Reverb schick ich nächste Woche ein. Denke dann gibt es direkt ne neue. Die Fernbedienung ist neuerdings auch irgendwo undicht und zieht Luft, die Stütze fährt nur noch sehr langsam aus, selbst auf der schnellsten Einstellung. Wird zwar nur ne Dichtung sein, aber hab keine Lust mehr dran rumzubasteln.
Erst Leitungsabgang gebrochen, dann Spiel in alle Richtungen und jetzt noch der Hebel undicht.


----------



## NeooeN (12. Juni 2011)

Spiel hat sie bei mir auch, weiß nicht wie viel normal ist.


----------



## Onkel Manuel (13. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Also ich hab auch lange rumgesucht und mich letztenendes für die Kindshock i950-R entschieden. War genau goldrichtig! Mit meinen kurzen Beinen reichen die 100mm Verstellweg locker aus und durch den Remotehebel ist das Verstellen gefahrlos vom Lenker aus möglich. Aufm Trail möchte ich das Teil jedenfalls nimmer vermissen...


----------



## NeooeN (13. Juni 2011)

Der Remotehebel ist auch nice aber ich fand es nicht so gut das unterm Sattel alles offen ist, bei der Reverb ist alles schön geschlossen.


----------



## El Papa (13. Juni 2011)

Ich hab da was von Einstecktiefe 8 cm gelesen. Der Hersteller der Sattelstütze ist das eine, die Geometrie des Rahmens eine andere. Üblicherweise sollte die Sattelstütze 10 cm drin sein und/oder bis zur unterkante des Oberrohrs. Das geben auch die meisten Rahmenhersteller an.


----------



## 08-15 (13. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen

hat jemand ne Ahnung ob und wo man in Europa noch eine KS i7-R bestellen kann?
Asser in der Schweiz für eine Frechheit von Geld...

in 27.2mm

Danke
08-15


----------



## dkc-live (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fahr die xlc pro sp-t03 und möchte sie nichtmehr hergeben. einfach tip top.


----------



## 08-15 (13. Juni 2011)

Ja, aber die hat keine Fernbedienung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (14. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand eine Stütze empfhlen,die DH-Beständig ist?


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. Juni 2011)

für dh eine variostütze?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Juni 2011)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Ach, das ist jetzt doch die wirkliche GesamtlÃ¤nge .... aha.... war die Frage doch nicht so blÃ¶d wie ich dachte...
> 
> Also, ich kann ja die 400mm SattelstÃ¼tze ja ohne Probleme ganz ins Sitzrohr reinschieben.
> Das wÃ¼rde heiÃen, dass ich die 380mm Reverb problemlos bis zu nem gewissen Punkt versenken kann und noch genÃ¼gend Luftraum fÃ¼r die SitzhÃ¶he von 125mm habe. Kann ich also die Funktion auskosten und gut mit der SitzhÃ¶he spielen.
> ...



Kann es sein, dass du denkst, dass die StÃ¼tze beim absenken nach unten raus kommt und du deswegen unter der StÃ¼tze 125 mm Luft brauchst? Falls ja, dem ist nicht so.


----------



## Sardic (14. Juni 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> für dh eine variostütze?


Ja,ich weiß klingt total bescheuert. 

Mein Problem ist das ich die Sattelstütze sehr stark kürzen musste,allerdings muss ich auch manchmal mit dem Rad eine gewisse Strecke fahren und da währe ne längere Sattelstütze seh praktisch.

Naja ich mach eigentlich mehr FR,allerdings ist das Rad ehr DH-lastig. Sry,kann das nciht so gut erklären.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand eine Stütze empfhlen,die DH-Beständig ist?


 
Fahre am Bigbike die i950 da ich mit dem Bike auch kürzere Touren fahre, ok, ist kein reiner DH´ler.
Wenn ich allerdings in den Park fahre, kommt eine normale Stütze (mit gleichem Sattel drauf) rein, mit ist das Material zu teuer zum Erfahrungen sammeln.


----------



## Sardic (14. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Fahre am Bigbike die i950 da ich mit dem Bike auch kürzere Touren fahre, ok, ist kein reiner DH´ler.
> Wenn ich allerdings in den Park fahre, kommt eine normale Stütze (mit gleichem Sattel drauf) rein, mit ist das Material zu teuer zum Erfahrungen sammeln.


Danke.
Im Park kommt dann die normale Stütze rein,da wäre mir das Geld für die Vario zu schade.

Ich bräuchte aber bitte die Angabe wie tief ich sie in den Rahmen stecken muss.
Außerdem lese ich gerade sie ist nur für Fahrer bis 90 Kilo,damit bin ich für die zu schwer.Oder sidn 96 kilo noch ok?


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

Mindesteinstecktiefe ist 12cm. Denke, daß die 6kg mehr kein Problem machen werden.


----------



## Pilatus (14. Juni 2011)

vielleicht wäre eine "manuelle" Teleskop sattelstütze die bessere Wahl? Weil die kannst du kürzen wie du lustig bist.


----------



## Ferkelmann (14. Juni 2011)

Dann lieber die Empire von NC-17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sardic (14. Juni 2011)

Hmm mus mal nachmessen. Ich habe in Meinen Giant Rahmen so ein Schlenker,aber 12 cm ist wahrscheinlich (hoffentlich) Platz.

Ansonsten ist die Manuelle ne gute Idee. Manchmal sit das einfachste am besten.

Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## Funsports_Z (22. Juni 2011)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Fahre am Bigbike die i950 da ich mit dem Bike auch kürzere Touren fahre, ok, ist kein reiner DH´ler.
> Wenn ich allerdings in den Park fahre, kommt eine normale Stütze (mit gleichem Sattel drauf) rein, mit ist das Material zu teuer zum Erfahrungen sammeln.



Es würde mit der Kindshox gehen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




; hatte die i7R jetzt mit im Park und die einzigen echten Bedenken, die man (lt Anleitung: nich an der Sattelstütze in Montage- Ständer einspannen!!!) haben könnte/ müßte, haben sich zum Glück nich bestätigt.

Aber das mit dem Montage- Ständer is mir auch erst eingefallen, als ich das Bike so vor mir auf halber Strecke am Sessellift am Sattel hängen und schaukeln seh. Der Aufschlag is das Quadrat der Fallhöhe, oder wie war das noch?

War schon nen Moment lang unruhig, aber is ja (dann mehrfach) gutgegangen und scheint auch mit dem Teil gut zu funktionieren. und zu risiken und Nebenwirkungen lesen sie wie immer ihre Packungsbeilage....


----------



## oleschool (5. Juli 2011)

hallo mtb gemeinde,
habe die command post stütze an meinem stumpjumper, und möchte sie
nicht mehr missen.
bin sehr gespannt, wie sie sich in den alpen bewährt.
das lästige absteigen und reindrehen  des sattels und das verkratzen der stütze fällt weg.
halte die absenkbare stütze egal von welchem hersteller für die inovation der letzten
10 jahre!
gute fahrt
robert


----------



## Conpain (26. Juli 2011)

Sardic schrieb:


> Danke.
> Im Park kommt dann die normale Stütze rein,da wäre mir das Geld für die Vario zu schade.
> 
> Ich bräuchte aber bitte die Angabe wie tief ich sie in den Rahmen stecken muss.
> Außerdem lese ich gerade sie ist nur für Fahrer bis 90 Kilo,damit bin ich für die zu schwer.Oder sidn 96 kilo noch ok?


Aus eigener Erfahrung die Kind Shock i950 kannst du ab 90kg vergessen.
Die erste ist mir nach 40km Asphalt Fahrt abgesackt und die zweite nach etwa 100km ebenfalls defekt.

Das Specialized Command Post ist wie die Räder für ~120kg+ vorgesehen für ca. 300 EUR oder man nimmt eine schöne Sattelstütze für ca. 30 EUR und schmeisst diese weg, sobald stark verkratzt... 

Die Menge an defekten Kind Shock i950er sollte abschreckend genug sein. Wie die positiven Testergebnise für diese Stütze zustande gekommen sind, in diversen Magazinen/Testseiten kann ich mir nur mit gekauften Bewertungen erklären.

All die Empfehlungen für Bauteile mit einem Gewichtslimit von unter 110/120kg sind relativ nutzlos, außer man ist ein Leichtgewicht/Kind und/oder die Sicherheit ist einem egal.


----------



## Webster_22 (26. Juli 2011)

Conpain schrieb:


> ...
> Die Menge an defekten Kind Shock i950er sollte abschreckend genug sein. Wie die positiven Testergebnise für diese Stütze zustande gekommen sind, in diversen Magazinen/Testseiten kann ich mir nur mit gekauften Bewertungen erklären....



Habe die i950R (31,6mm) selber 1,5 Jahre an meinem HT gefahren, ohne Mängel, Ausfälle oder Ähnlichem. Fahre seit drei Wochen die Stütze mit 30,9mm und darf sie leider seit 2 Wochen nicht bis ganz unten einfahren, da sie sonst stecken bleibt.


----------



## chem (26. Juli 2011)

was hat die reverb eigentlich für ein gewichtslimit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GoldenerGott (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hatte vor 20 Jahren eine Hite-Rite. Der Vorläufer der Variosattelstütze. Zusätzlich zum auf ca. 12cm beschränkten Verstellbereich konnte diese lächerliche Feder natürlich die Sattelstütze axial nicht vernünftig während der Höhenverstellung fixieren. Der Verstellhebel war der Sattelschnellspanner selbst 
Dagegen sind die neuen Variostützen natürlich erste Sahne. Denn auch damals wollte ich schon möglichst während der Fahrt die Stütze verstellen können. Das geht jetzt wohl endlich vernünftig. Andererseits habe ich an meinem Fusion Raid einen, auch dem großen Sag geschuldeten, sehr flachen Sitzwinkel. Das belastet sicher die Gleitbuchsen der Stützen sehr stark. Am Verstellbereich der meisten Stützen hat sich zu der Hite-Rite von vor 20 Jahren nichts geändert. Gibt es nur eine Stütze, die man bis 20 cm absenken kann? Alle anderen liegen im Bereich 75 bis 125 mm.
Das hat mir damals nicht gereicht und reicht mir auch heute nicht. Absteigen muss ich sowieso, weil ich auf den Trails, wo sich die Sattelstützenverstellung lohnt, immer Knie-/Schienbeinschützer anziehe, was es vor 20 Jahren noch gar nicht gab und ich mich dann regelmäßig über Schrammen am Schienbein geärgert habe, weil mir ein Stein oder Ast dran schlug, oder ich riss mir das Bein an Dornen auf.
Steht für mich unter dem Strich also:
1. >250 g Mehrgewicht
2. 210 EUR Kosten, oder mehr
3. zu geringer Verstellbereich
4. Ein Teil mehr am Bike, das kaputt gehen kann
5. Für meine Gegend zu geringe Einsatzmöglichkeiten
6. Muss zum Anziehen der Protektoren sowieso anhalten und absteigen

Würde ich XC fahren, hätte ich so ein Ding allerdings schon. Da hätte ich nämlich höchstens Bedenken bezüglich des Gewichts.


----------



## chorge (26. Juli 2011)

chem schrieb:


> was hat die reverb eigentlich für ein gewichtslimit?


Keine Ahnung... Aber sie hält 100kg nackiges Fahrergewicht aus! (Inzischen sind es zum Glück nur noch 90Kg, so dass ich wieder mit Klamotten biken kann... )


----------



## chem (27. Juli 2011)

chorge schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung... Aber sie hält 100kg nackiges Fahrergewicht aus! (Inzischen sind es zum Glück nur noch 90Kg, so dass ich wieder mit Klamotten biken kann... )



ok, danke


----------



## Conpain (27. Juli 2011)

GoldenerGott schrieb:


> Gibt es nur eine Stütze, die man bis 20 cm absenken kann? Alle anderen liegen im Bereich 75 bis 125 mm.
> Das hat mir damals nicht gereicht und reicht mir auch heute nicht.


Das Specialized Command Post in 120mm reicht bei meinen nur 850mm Schrittlänge am 48er Haibike Xduro FS aus, um die Stütze bis zum Knubbel abgesenkt zu lassen. Voll ausgefahren sitzt man 196mm höher und das ist auch die Höhe die ich bei einer normalen Stütze benötige um die Beine gestreckt zu haben. Mit der Abstufung von Specialized mit 0% / 30% / 100% ausgefahren ist das für mich natürlich optimal, denn ich muss an der Stütze nichts mehr verstellen.

Das Haibike Xduro FS hat aber eine sonderbare Geometrie, deswegen geht das wohl so gut auf.


----------



## Renn Maus (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich denke ernsthaft darüber nach mir für XC-Race und XC-Tour eine versenkbare Sattelstütze für mein Cannondale Flash zu kaufen.
Die Vorteile sind für mich als nicht so starken Abfahrer sehr einleuchtend und ich erhoffe mir dadurch in Rennen schneller abfahren zu können (Fahrtechniktraining läuft natürlich parallel).

Allerdings halten mich noch ein paar offene Fragen von der Anschaffung ab:

- Welche Vario-Stützen gibt es in 27,2mm Durchmesser mit 400mm Länge und Lenkerbetätigung.

- Sind die Stützen wirklich 100% Spielfrei und bleiben das auch im Betrieb auf Dauer?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## chem (28. Juli 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> - Sind die Stützen wirklich 100% Spielfrei und bleiben das auch im Betrieb auf Dauer?



Nein, ist doch ganz normal das etwas Spiel da ist, nur sollte es nicht merklich größer werden. Das sollte aber im XC Betrieb nicht stören.


----------



## Funsports_Z (29. Juli 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> - Welche Vario-Stützen gibt es in 27,2mm Durchmesser mit 400mm Länge und Lenkerbetätigung.
> 
> - Sind die Stützen wirklich 100% Spielfrei und bleiben das auch im Betrieb auf Dauer?



Siehe weiter oben; Kindshox i7R, funktioniert bei mir bisher immernoch zu 99,9% problemlos (1 Aussetzer bisher) und wohl definitiv besser als die ältere, wohl etwas glücklose i950 für die größeren DM; auch im härteren Einsatz als XC, und 100% spielfrei bisher, da wackelt nix und den "Sessellifttest" hat sie auch überstanden
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

einzige Mankos:
- Gewicht (wenn 's denn drauf ankommt)
- Bedienungsanleitung 
- hohe Bedien- Hebelkräfte im vgl. zu ner (hydraulischen) Reverb
- bei mir: Lieferzeit inzwischen sind sie wohl auch in größeren Mengen verfügbar

PS: ich würd auf jden Fall die i7(R) immer der i950er vorziehen; für 30er/31er DM gibs ne Adapterhülse


----------



## Marc B (29. Juli 2011)

Beim Marathon in Willingen habe ich viele Kind-Shock-Stützen gesehen, ich selber bin schon länger mit meiner Forca SPS350 zufrieden (ich habe sie vom Hersteller gestellt bekommen und hoffe auf eine lange Haltbarkeit, bisher läuft sie einwandfrei).

Mein Tipp: Auf jeden Fall die Variante mit Remotehebel am Lenker bevorzugen!


----------



## Renn Maus (29. Juli 2011)

Hi,

danke erstmal für die Tips.
Die Kind-Shock gibt es leider nicht in 27.2mm.

Ich tendiere zu der Grafity-Dropper Turbo.
Die Zugverlegung ist zwar viel schlechter als bei dem Standard-Teil, aber der "vereinfachte" Up-Modus gefällt mir für Rennen sehr gut.
Auch die simple Technik imponiert mier.

Also hier nochmal ein paar Fragen zur der Grafity-Dropper meinerseits:

- spürt man das Spiel der Stütze beim Fahren im sitzen?
- hört man "Störgeräusche"
- wie oft müssen die Laufbuchsen getauscht werden?
- gibt es bei der Grafity Dropper Turbo bekannte, technische Probleme?

- gibt es andere Hersteller, die Stahlfeder mit 27,2mm Durchmesser und 400mm Länger kombinieren?

Vielen Dank.
Grüße,
Alex


----------



## Funsports_Z (1. August 2011)

Renn Maus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke erstmal für die Tips.
> Die Kind-Shock gibt es leider nicht in 27.2mm.



Hi Axl,

was meinste denn, was n 97er Super V fürn Sattelrohr-DM hat?







Deshalb hab ich ja ne "halbe Ewigkeit" auf das Teil gewartet, weils die erste (remote) für 27,2 (sprich für alte Bikes) war.

Einfach bei Google "Kind Shock i7R" eingeben oder gleich bei "go cycle" anfragen und schon haste deine Stütze.



Gruß

Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 08-15 (1. August 2011)

Die i7r gibt es eigentlich nicht mehr.
Die heisst jetzt
Kind Shock Super Natural 272
27.2 x 350mm Hub: 100mm

Aber er hatte ja nach 400mm gefragt...


----------



## JKanzinger (1. August 2011)

Hey,

habe seit freitag meine rock shox reverb 
Das is echt der hammer, also ich geb meine nimmer her


----------



## Charly_Brown (14. August 2011)

Ich bin auch seit kurzem mit der Forca SPS 350 unterwegs. Ich gebe meine  versenkbare Remote-Sattelstütze studio nicht wieder her. Jederzeit für jedes noch so kurze Stück runter und für jedes flache Zwischenstück wieder hoch. Verstellung am Sattel ist absolut keine Alternative für mich.

Nicht mehr ohne.


----------



## Webster_22 (16. August 2011)

Problem meiner ks i950r gefunden!

Die Klemmung hatte ich zu stark angezogen. Etwas lockerer als vorher und die Stütze läuft fast wieder perfekt. Als nächstes kommt der Schnellspanner weg und das ganze wird mit dem korrekten Drehmoment angezogen.


----------



## Hoenning (16. August 2011)

Alles gelesen...

Kann einer ne Kaufempfehlung für ne Vario-Stütze in 27,2 aussprechen? Gewicht des Fahrers: 100 Kilo, von oben kommend und bei 92 Kilo einpendelnd. Remote muss sein. der ganze Gelände- und Trailbezug spielt bei mir kaum eine Rolle. Sie muss nur runter wenn sie soll und das zuverlässig. Wartung ist kein Thema. Krieg ich hin. 80-100mm reichen aus und Gewicht schreckt mich nicht sooooooo ab...

Ok, reicht mir ne Forca SPS350, oder sollte ich mehr investieren? Warum? *
*


----------



## Astgabel (17. August 2011)

Wie Verdrehsicher sind die Stützen eigentlich. Hat man da spiel oder bleibt die da wo se ist?


----------



## allert (17. August 2011)

Meine KS i950 hat sich nie verdreht auch ohne den Schnellspanner extrem zuzuknallen.

Noch was zu Remote. War immer ein Gegner von Remote, wegen der zusätzlichen Kabel. Jetzt hat es mich bei der TAC genau deswegen geschmissen. Sattel runter, blieb nicht unten, dann an der Stütze rumgefummelt im fahren und durch Schlagloch Lenker verrissen. Alles auf Asphalt. Eigene Dummheit wurde mit Schulterluxation bestraft. Neue Stütze wird eine RS Reverb *mit Remote*!


----------



## Charly_Brown (17. August 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Wie Verdrehsicher sind die Stützen eigentlich. Hat man da spiel oder bleibt die da wo se ist?



Die Forca SPS 350 hat leichtes Verdrehspiel. Merke ich aber beim Fahren nicht.


----------



## Chiccoli (17. August 2011)

irgendwie schreckt mich die investition ab...

braucht man das echt, oder hat man das nur um gesehen zu werden damit alle staunen was man da dolles hat? ich frag mich das im ernst... eigentlich wollt ichs erst haben, aber jetzt zweifel ich irgendwie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (17. August 2011)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> irgendwie schreckt mich die investition ab...
> 
> braucht man das echt, oder hat man das nur um gesehen zu werden damit alle staunen was man da dolles hat? ich frag mich das im ernst... eigentlich wollt ichs erst haben, aber jetzt zweifel ich irgendwie



Probier es aus, Du wirst begeistert sein


----------



## Astgabel (17. August 2011)

@ allwer: THX und gute besserung
@ Carly Brown: THX

@ Chiccoli: Brauchen tut man das sicher nicht aber es macht das Biken doch recht angenehm. Ich seh so sachen immer so Nice 2 have  

Ich werde mir jetzt auch noch einen Kaufen da mich es auch annervt immer undimmer wieder absteigen und den sattel abzusenken. Da ich auf dem weg zu unserem Trail knappe 10 Km hab und auf dem weg immer wieder schöne spassige Sessions kommen kann man das dann endlich mal in einem zug fahren. 

Jetzt ist es halt dann auch für mich die Glaubensfrage ...lown budget oder high quality 
Neues Bike kommt ja auch noch...


----------



## Ransom Andy (17. August 2011)

Also, die Variostütze ist eine DER sinnvollsten Entwicklungen im Bikesport. Wenn nicht sogar DIE sinnvollste.

Es macht enorm was aus. Ich kenne keinen der je wieder auf die Variostütze verzichten würde.


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. August 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Wie Verdrehsicher sind die Stützen eigentlich. Hat man da spiel oder bleibt die da wo se ist?



Bei mir hat sie (bzw. der sattel) sich bisher nur verdreht (wenn du das meinst), wenn ich mich derbe abgepackt hab und am Bike "hängengeblieben" bin. Also wohl schon ziemlich verdrehsicher.


@chiccoli: Braucht man son Teil?  - nö, ging ja vorher auch schon irgentwie ohne. Aber es macht richtig Sinn (und Spaß), wenn man auf Trails unterwegs ist, wo viel auf und ab (kurz) aufeinander folgen. 
Und fürs "zum Staunen bringen" is am besten sone Stütze in komplett schwarz ohne Remote!!! geeignet:

Bike- Testival Willingen vor der Freeride:
Man steht so da mit nem Bunch DH-Kids mit nem schönen Bike unterm Hintern als der Spruch kommt:
"EY Mann, dein Sattel is ja viel zu hoch!!!!" Kurz unauffällich untern Sattel gegriffen und schon gabs n Haufen Fragezeichen in den Gesichtern
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













 Macht schon Spaß, sone Telestütze

Fürs fahrn oder beim fahrn is, wie allert schon schrieb, die remote dann doch die bessere und sicherere Wahl! weil die Hände eben immer am Lenker sind!


----------



## ml-55 (23. August 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es halt dann auch für mich die Glaubensfrage ...lown budget oder high quality
> Neues Bike kommt ja auch noch...



na, dann entweder low cost oder erst neues bike

wär ja doof wenn die dann nicht mehr passt wegen anderem rohrdurchmesser


----------



## Charly_Brown (23. August 2011)

Astgabel schrieb:


> Jetzt ist es halt dann auch für mich die Glaubensfrage ...lown budget oder high quality



Aktuell würde ich mich für low budget entscheiden, denn so ausgereift sind die "teuren" Modell auch nicht, dass sie einen 400-600% teureren Preis rechtfertigen (ausgegangen davon, man macht ein Schnäppchen und hat die Forca SPS 350 für 50 Euro bekommen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astgabel (23. August 2011)

Hab mir jetzt eine Crank Brothers Joplin 4 R Vario Remote
 in der Bucht geschossen. Über nen Hunni billiger als neu  und die ist neu. 
Mal schaun on sich das gelohnt hat oder ob ich es als " Man(n) lehrnd draus" abstempeln kann. 
UNd wegen dem neuen Bike, die kommt ja jetzt eh an mein AM das ich ja eh behalte. Das neue bike wir sehr wahrscheinlich en Torque. Enscheide mich aber esrst nach der Eurobike.


----------



## sven_the_man (27. August 2011)

hi,

will an mein xc bike jetzt auch nso ne stütze mit vario und beobachte verschiedene angebote bei ebay, um zu sparen. mache mir aber noch so miene gedanken, wie das so ist, wenn man so ne stütze grbaucht kauft wegen verschleiß, spiel und so.
was meint ihr? außerdem bin ich noch nicht sicher , welche - leider kann man das schlecht testen und derwegen lese ich viel im forum. über die forca gibt es ja ganz verschiedene meinungen, viele gute, aber richtig lange getestet wurde die ja auch noch nicht und die mechanik kommt mir schon arg einfach vor, vor allem dieses "bolzen in loch steck" prinzip schreit doch nach verschleiß(oder)....

bei ebay laufen derzeit einige verschiede modelle - ich will auf jeden fall mit remote. die KS i900 und i950 sind oft vertreten - meint ihr, die kann man gebraucht kaufen?oder lieber neu, oder doch eher ne joplin, oder gar ne xlc - dann eben neu...werd nich ganz schlau beim lesen bzw. nicht unbedingt überzeugte, welche nun die richtige oder beste ist. oder gibt es die gar nicht, weil sie sich aller arg ähneln?

danke schonmal für die antworten


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2011)

alleine schon aus garantiegründen würde ich mir nur eine neue vario kaufen. da kann schnell mal was dran sein, muss aber nicht. und wenn du dir eine gebrauchte kaufst hast du keinerlei ansprüche. dann wirst du unter umständen am ende doppelt zahlen. ich würd einfach mal die verschiedenen shops im auge behalten und "günstig" eine NEUE kaufen. die reverb gibts öfter mal für 30 oder 40 eus weniger. meine habe ich vom bike-components.de, kurze zeit später war sie auch bei hibike.de zum sonderpreis zu haben.

http://www.bike-components.de/produ...it-Remote-Matchmaker-rechts-Modell-2011-.html

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...vel-125mm-schwarz-Remotehebel-MatchMaker.html


----------



## sven_the_man (27. August 2011)

mmm...garantie..völlig richtig..hibike macht wirklich guta angebote....bei denen steht die reverb oder der ks 900er und ks950er nachfolger zur auswahl..reverb und 950er nehmen sich nich viel im preis (da sicher zur reverb tendieren???), oder is die ks 900er auch ok-zumal 40 euronen günstiger?...oder die xlc modelle, welche gar nicht so übel sein sollen
und hier grad supergünstig, wennse auch bisserl schwerer ist:
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p27922_SP-T04-Pro-Sattelstuetze-mit-Remote-.html

...ach ist das grad wieder mal furchtbar...aber die sache scheint ja noch bisserl in den kinderschuhen zu stecken-wa
wat andres: remote wohl am besten links montieren? rechts ist schon lockout remot für gabel-is sicher zu viel sonst..wa?


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2011)

kinderschuhe, würd ich jetzt nicht unbedingt sagen. so ne sattelstütze ist eben nicht grade ein bauteil, dass wenig beansprucht wird. da macht einzig die technik das rennen. und derzeit ist die reverb wohl state of the art.

ich hab am freerider die reverb und am trailbike die joplin4. ehrlich gesagt: die joplin würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. sie ist nicht schlecht und funzt nach wie vor wie am ersten tag, hat aber einige macken, die nicht sein sollten: du kannst das rad z.b. nicht am sattel anheben, ohne dass die stütze ausfährt. bei extrem ruppiger abfahrt, kommt die stütze von alleine raus. jedoch ohne druck. d.h.: sie kommt zwar raus, bleibt aber nicht oben wenn du sie belastest. wird also nicht wirklich gefährlich. muss aber nicht sein, sowas.


----------



## sven_the_man (27. August 2011)

hab in nem anderen fred grad folgendes gelesen:

zitat:

Ich find die XLC variante weit  sinnvoller, da Gasdruckdämpfer über jahrzehnte erprobt sind und eine  sehr lange haltbarkleit haben. Wenn ich mir die ******* bei:

Kindshox: Absacken.. nicht am sattel hochheben...
Rockshox: entlüften... leicht abbrechende hebel
Rase: doofe federkonstruktion.. halt amerika
forca: häßlich und dreckempfindlich und plaste passfedern, neigen zum brechen durch die löcher. nicht stufenlos.
gravitydropper: neigen zum brechen durch die löcher. nicht stufenlos.

da hab ich doch lieber 200 gramm mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 		 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________

zitat ende.

klingt irgendwie logisch..

reverb bleibt trotzdem im rennen und nun überlege ich: reverb vs. xlc remote....ein unterschied von ca. 150g und 100  . . .ggf. vorteil der reverb ist die hydraulische betätigung des remote....

mmmmm....100?150 g ? ..mmmmm......


----------



## mw.dd (28. August 2011)

sven_the_man schrieb:


> ...



Ich besitze die KS-i900R und die XLC SP-T03, außerdem hatte ich vor kurzem das Vergnügen, die Reverb am Rad eines Kollegen anbauen zu dürfen.

Folge Hinweise von mir:
- Du solltest erstmal festlegen, welche Größe Du überhaupt an Deinem Rad verbauen kannst. An einem XC-Rad mit langem Sitzrohr könnte ich  mir vorstellen, das ein Verstellbereich von 125mm schon zuviel ist
- Brauchst Du eine Stütze mit Versatz oder ohne? Je nachdem scheidet dann schon das eine oder andere Modell aus

Diie hydraulische Betätigung der Reverb ist m.E.n. kein Hinderungsgrund, das Kürzen der Leitung und Entlüften ist ein Kinderspiel (zumal alles Benötigte beiliegt). Dafür geht die Betätigung butterweich...

Die KS fahre ich jetzt 1,5 Jahre, funktioniert immer noch perfekt. Für die Bedienung ist aber deutlich mehr Kraft notwendig.

Die XLC würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Der Bereich zwischen "Stütze rutscht im Sattelrohr" und "Stütze lässt sich nicht einfahren weil zu fest geklemmt" ist sehr schmal...

Wenn ich bei ähnlichem Preis zwischen KS und RS wählen müsste, würde ich mich jetzt für Reverb entscheiden.


----------



## sven_the_man (28. August 2011)

@ mw-danke für die ausführungen...hab vorher schon die xlc bestellt für 103 inkl. versand und werd mal sehen, wie sie so ist. von der höhe sollte es passen...sie kann ca 95 mm einfahren und mein sattel ist echt weit draußen. der versatz sollte i.o. sein und die gesamtlänge sowieso....meine jetzt ist 380mm lang. wegen dem einklemmen/rutsch problem hoffe ich, dass es ggf. mit montierpaste hinhaut und wenn es gar nicht funzen sollte hab ich ja 14 tage rückgaberecht. die geschichte sollte cih ja hoffenlich merken, bevor sie einem härtetest unterzogen wird und ggf. von der rückgabe ausgeschlossen wird.
es ist halt auch so, dass im thread über die reverb  auch häufig von seitenspiel und wackeln zu lesen ist. und wenn sowas dann bei ner 200 stütze kommt, ärgert mich das dann um so mehr.

mal sehen, was die xlc nun her gibt...sonst muss ich weiterschauen.

grüße


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. August 2011)

stimmt schon dass die reverb etwas spiel hat. wie die joplin auch. das sollte an der spitze jedoch etwa ein bis max 2mm sein. und während der fahrt merkt man das überhaupt nicht. verstehe sowieso nicht, wieso sich soviele an dem radialspiel aufgeilen.


----------



## ml-55 (29. August 2011)

hab gestern auf ner Reverb gesessen und fühle mich bestätigt dass die mein Favorit ist.
Seitenspiel ist wumms und dfast nicht wahrnehmbar bei der.
und von wegen 125mm zu viel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - Reverb kann man stufenlos ein und ausfahren, solange die oberste Position nicht gefährlich wird kann "zu viel" Federweg nicht schaden, man steuert die Einfahrtiefe ja eh mit dem Hintern, notfalls noch nen Kabelbinder drangezerrt.
Reverb findet man mit bissle Suchen für 209 


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> ...
> und von wegen 125mm zu viel kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - Reverb kann man stufenlos ein und ausfahren, solange die oberste Position nicht gefährlich wird kann "zu viel" Federweg nicht schaden, man steuert die Einfahrtiefe ja eh mit dem Hintern, notfalls noch nen Kabelbinder drangezerrt.
> ...



Damit Du es nachvollziehen kannst  :
Im ausgefahrenen Zustand sollte die Stütze so im Rahmen stecken, das die optimale Tretposition eingestellt ist. Das kann bei 125mm je nach Rahmengröße und -bauart sowie Beinlänge schon mal knapp werden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2011)

kurze frage: wieso kann das knapp werden?


----------



## mw.dd (29. August 2011)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> kurze frage: wieso kann das knapp werden?



Weil man die Variostütze nicht unendlich weit ins Sattelrohr stecken kann:
Verstellbereich + "die Verdickung am oberen Ende des festen Teils" (ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie ich das anders ausdrücken soll).

Bei einer KS-i900R mit 125mm sind das fast 200mm, die man von Oberkante Sattelrohr bis zum Sattel  noch braucht.


----------



## Ransom Andy (29. August 2011)

tut mir leid, aber ich verstehe gerade nicht worauf du hinaus willst.

wer vorher z.b. eine 420er standard-sattelstütze am rad brauchte, wird ziemlich sicher eine 420er variostütze benötigen, um seine höhe (im ausgefahrenen) zustand hinzubekommen. und ich glaube nicht dass es sooo viele rahmen gibt, die so n mordslanges sattelrohr haben, dass die sattelstütze selbst bei 420mm länge nur noch 200mm rausschaut. irgendwann ist selbst die grenze einer variostütze erreicht.


----------



## psycho82 (30. August 2011)

Kann man eine Reverbsattelstütze eigentlich auch bei solchen Ständern einhängen oder sollte man dies lieber nicht machen?



petejupp schrieb:


>




Gruß

Benny


----------



## Rüssel__ (31. August 2011)

Also ich hätte da keine bedenken dabei... was die Reverb bei mir jetzt schon alles mitmachen hat müssen....die  kann ich echt als stabil einstufen.

Wo ich neulich mal im Bikepark Geißkopf war, da wurde das Bike auch so am Lift eingehängt, da wurde sogar
das ganze Bike so gehalten, hier steht ja der vordere Teil aufm Boden...


----------



## psycho82 (31. August 2011)

Danke für die Info, dass hört sich ja so an, als wenn man das Rad ohne weiteren an die Reverb hängen könnte.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## ml-55 (1. September 2011)

so rein von der Techniklogik her ist das Ding hydraulisch, also eigentlich das gleiche wie ein Bürostuhl. und den kann man ja auch an der LEhne hochheben. Hätte keine Bedenken dabei. Sonst schreib halt ne kurze mail an die Rockshoxer


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Werde es einfach mal ausprobieren

Gruß

Benny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty0911 (19. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen 

  Habe auch mal eine Frage an @ Funsports_Z 

  Will auch eine Kind Shock i7R jetzt Supernatural 272 zulegen.
  Hast du bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht oder gibt es was zu beachten?
  Wie weit muss denn die Kind Shock ins Sattelrohr gesteckt werde, bin mir nicht sicher ob die 350mm nicht etwas zu kurz ist.

  Fg 

  Scotty


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Oktober 2011)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Habe auch mal eine Frage an @ Funsports_Z
> 
> ...



Bisher nachwievor eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen, sie läuft immernoch zu gut 99% reibungslos (keine von der alten I950 bekannten Probleme bisher aufgetreten); 1-2 Mal hatte ich den Fall, das Sie ein wenig mehr "Nachdruck" zum runterfahrn brauchte (kein Totalausfall; dasselbe gabs aber auch schon bei der Reverb am Bike meiner Frau) und nach nem Sturz hatten sich ma n pa Kabelbinder verabschiedet, einfach weiter gefahrn, betätigt, worauf der Zug an der Stütze raussprang und die "Fummellei" repariert man dann nich mehr unterwegs. Da is ne Hydraulikvariante ganz sicher im Vorteil, aber bei soner Gelegenheit merkt man doch erst wieder, wie es is, ohne zu fahrn.

Als Mankos sehe ich nachwievor:

- teilweise fummellige Montage
- hohe (Bedien-) Hebelkraft

und was neu dazugekommen is: die "Kombi"- lenkerschelle für den Bedienhebel wird wohl bei nem 30er LenkerDM gut halten, löst/ verdreht sich aber bei nem dünnen Lenker, wie der halt an den alten Bikes zu finden ist, wohl in Verbindung mit den hohen Bedienhebelkräften, öfter. Nicht optimal gelöst; wenn man das Teil eh montieren muß, wären 2 Lenker-Adapterschellen wohl die bessere Lösung gewesen. Kann man aber mit leben, das abunzu ma wieder festzuschrauben.

zu beachten (ich denk mal, bei allen Telestützen):

- regelmäßige Wartung/ Sauberhalten; ich hau auf die Stützen/Laufflächen regelmäßig ordentlich Brunox Deo rauf, und deshalb funktionieren sie vielleicht auch so gut 

Was die Größe angeht, ich meine das sind 10cm die drin bleiben müssen; ich bin etwas über 1,80 groß und selbst bei extrem gestreckter XC- Haltung ist bei mir die Markierung für "Ende" im Sattelrohr noch nicht zu sehn.


----------



## ml-55 (20. Oktober 2011)

schon gesehen?


> Rock Shox Reverb (31,6/420 und 30,9/420) fÃ¼r 179,00â¬ bei bike-components.de



hab eine bestellt - billiger wirds nicht!


----------



## scotty0911 (20. Oktober 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort @Funsports_Z
Leider bekommt man zur zeit weder die Kind Shock i7R noch die Kind Shock Supernatural 272.
Kennt eigentlich einer den Unterschied zwischen den beiden?

fg scotty


----------



## Funsports_Z (20. Oktober 2011)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Danke für die schnelle Antwort @Funsports_Z
> Leider bekommt man zur zeit weder die Kind Shock i7R noch die Kind Shock Supernatural 272.
> Kennt eigentlich einer den Unterschied zwischen den beiden?
> 
> fg scotty



nur neue Bezeichnung? frag ma bei gocycle Münster an, die müßten eigentlich noch die i7 haben.


----------



## scotty0911 (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja muss da mal anrufen auf der HP ist nichts mehr zu sehen aber in vier Wochen ist sie wieder bei Hibik zu bekommen dann heißt sie aber KS Supernatural 272.

fg scotty


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (21. Oktober 2011)

ml-55 schrieb:


> schon gesehen?
> 
> 
> hab eine bestellt - billiger wirds nicht!



Die Reverb bei bike-components ist ja eine mit Matchmaker-Schelle. Kann man die auch sinnvoll einsetzen, wenn man keine SRAM-Komponenten hat?


----------



## Snowboll (21. Oktober 2011)

Hi

also ich hab endlich eine von XLC mit Remote.

Das Teil geb ich nie mehr her. Es Gibt nix besseres, als den Sattel
ohne absteigen runter fahren zu können.

Wer Trails gerne fährt, braucht sowas.

Gruß Jochen


----------



## scotty0911 (7. November 2011)

Ich werde noch verrückt.Habe eine  KS Supernatural 272 bei Hibike bestellt habe extra gefragt wie lange die Lieverzeit ist,45 kw wurde mir gesagt und jetzt schreiben die im Lieferstatus 50kw ohne was zu sagen.

Wie findet ihr das :-((((


scotty


----------



## Funsports_Z (7. November 2011)

scotty0911 schrieb:


> Ich werde noch verrückt.Habe eine  KS Supernatural 272 bei Hibike bestellt habe extra gefragt wie lange die Lieverzeit ist,45 kw wurde mir gesagt und jetzt schreiben die im Lieferstatus 50kw ohne was zu sagen.
> 
> Wie findet ihr das :-((((
> 
> ...



Is scheinbar leider normal  Wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt sie zuerst  Der nä bekommt dann erst die/aus der nä charge aus Taiwan, kann auch gut und gerne neues Jahr werden. Lieferzeit bei mir: über n Jahr


----------



## scotty0911 (8. November 2011)

Du machst mir ja Mut aber was will man machen so ist das leider im Leben, muss ich halt noch warten.

fg scotty


----------



## SCOTT BoD (8. November 2011)

hallo,
hätte eine forca im verkauf (preis logo vhb)
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=432700
bei interesse pn oder e-mail,
gruss pascal


----------



## Americanpittbul (9. November 2011)

Also ist die RS Rev am meisten zu empfehlen? Meine Sattelstütze ist zur Zeit bei 21,5cm ab Sattelklemmung draußen. Würde das mit der 420mm RS gehen?

Gruß Amp


----------



## mw.dd (10. November 2011)

Americanpittbul schrieb:


> Also ist die RS Rev am meisten zu empfehlen?...



Nein. Aber auch nicht am wenigsten 



Americanpittbul schrieb:


> ... Meine Sattelstütze ist zur Zeit bei 21,5cm ab Sattelklemmung draußen. Würde das mit der 420mm RS gehen?



Da sollte auch die 380er noch reichen.


----------



## allert (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt eine neue Reverb an meinem Bike. Grundsätzlich ist sie nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht besser als eine KS. Ich hatte eine KS950i, die hatte keinerlei Spiel und die Sattelklemmung war auch sehr gut. In beiden Punkten ist die Reverb auf keine Fall besser, beim Spiel sogar schlechter (rechts/links und vorne/hinten etwas Spiel). Ich werde mir die neue KS Lev anschauen, wenn sie denn da ist. Mit Remote-Ansteuerung unten wäre das die sauberste Lösung.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Americanpittbul (10. November 2011)

Das ist glaube ich alles glückssache. Bei der Reverb finde ich es gut, dass man den Druck wieder erhöhen kann. Geht bei KS nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlbertFat (17. November 2011)

also ich habe mir jetzt eine reverb zugelegt. fÃ¼r 175â¬ bei zweirad-stadler. (da waren gestern 20%) ich hab sie noch nicht montiert aber schon ausgepackt und mal ohne bike ausprobiert (nein, ich habe mich nicht auf sie gesetzt sondern sie mit den armen zusammengedrÃ¼ckt). das funkt bisher ziemlich gut, und sie ist sehr edel verarbeitet


----------



## supperharry (11. Januar 2012)

Hi,
Fähre z.Z. die 125-er Reverb und warte nun bis es erschwingliche 150-er geben wird.Bin relativ groß.


----------



## Athabaske (11. Januar 2012)

AlbertFat schrieb:


> also ich habe mir jetzt eine reverb zugelegt. für *175* bei zweirad-stadler. (da waren gestern 20%) ich hab sie noch nicht montiert aber schon ausgepackt und mal ohne bike ausprobiert (nein, ich habe mich nicht auf sie gesetzt sondern sie mit den armen zusammengedrückt). das funkt bisher ziemlich gut, und sie ist sehr edel verarbeitet


...wow, fast 50% Nachlass, Respekt!


----------



## Monche (11. Januar 2012)

Ich bin heute das erste mal mit der reverb unterwegs gewesen... es ist eine sehr schöne spielerei... man kann halt nach lust und laune den sattel hoch und runter machen. jetzt kann man auch mitten in ner tour auch paar bunny hops machen ohne sich immer den Sattel in die **** zu hauen


----------



## Marc B (12. Januar 2012)

...Manuals und Kurvenfahrten und generell Abfahrten machen so sicher mehr Spaß  Spielerei finde ich nicht ganz passend als Begriff, es ist echt eine Sache, die man nie mehr missen will, hehe.


----------



## DerBergschreck (17. Januar 2012)

Chiccoli schrieb:


> irgendwie schreckt mich die investition ab...
> 
> braucht man das echt, oder hat man das nur um gesehen zu werden damit alle staunen was man da dolles hat? ich frag mich das im ernst... eigentlich wollt ichs erst haben, aber jetzt zweifel ich irgendwie



Um mich herum fahren auch immer mehr Leute so'n Teil. Die fahren aber dieselben Strecken, die ich ohne Sattelabsenkung fahre. Was mache ich falsch?

Nee im Ernst: sicher gibt es fahrtechnisch fitte Leute und gaaanz böse Strecken, bei denen solch ein Stütze Sinn macht. Ein Grossteil der Fahrer braucht sie aber hauptsächlich, um während der Pausen darüber fachsimpeln zu können.


----------



## berkel (17. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Um mich herum fahren auch immer mehr Leute so'n Teil. Die fahren aber dieselben Strecken, die ich ohne Sattelabsenkung fahre. Was mache ich falsch?


Das kommt drauf an. Ist u.a. fahrstilabhängig, wenn man eine Abfahrtsorientierte (DH) Position auf dem Bike hat, dann ist man mit dem Schwerpunkt vorne und geht nach unten statt nach hinten um einen besseren Bewegungsspielraum zu haben. Da ist dann der Sattel im Weg.
Ich bin früher auch alles mit ausgezogener Sattelstütze gefahren, das war aber vorwiegend leichteres Gelände. Jetzt kann ich durch meine geänderte Fahrposition ohne abgesenkten Sattel praktisch nichts mehr anständig runter fahren (auf meinen 26" Bikes*). Ich hatte mir deshalb auch eine hydraulische Stütze angebaut, nach einiger Zeit aber wieder abmontiert und stelle den Sattel jetzt wieder per Hand runter und fahre kürzere Strecken/Anstiege im Stehen.

*Interessant ist, dass ich mit meinem 29er Starrbike auch ganz gut mit hohem Sattel fahren kann. Erstens muss ich wegen der Starrgabel eh mit dem Schwerpunkt nach hinten um das VR zu entlasten, zweitens steht man durch das tiefere Tretlager (zu den Radachsen) tiefer und damit sicherer im Bike. Wenn es heftiger wird senke ich den Sattel trotzdem lieber ab.


----------



## Snowboll (17. Januar 2012)

Und die Moral von der Geschicht,
Ohne Variostütze, fährt man nicht.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Nee im Ernst: sicher gibt es fahrtechnisch fitte Leute und gaaanz böse Strecken, bei denen solch ein Stütze Sinn macht. Ein Grossteil der Fahrer braucht sie aber hauptsächlich, um während der Pausen darüber fachsimpeln zu können.



Sie erweitern nicht den Grenzbereich, was viele Leute immer meinen. Sie bringen halt mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und mehr Spass.

Das man damit mehr Strecken als mit klassischer, korrekter Sattelhöhe fahren kann, ist Kappes.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sie erweitern nicht den Grenzbereich, was viele Leute immer meinen. Sie bringen halt mehr Bewegungsfreiheit und mehr Spass.



Das Bikemagazin-Mantra "Je mehr technischen kram du dir ans Rad schraubst, desto mehr Spass sollst du haben" funktioniert bei mir nicht. Bei mir isses umgekehrt: nach jedem Teil, was ich weggelassen habe, wurde der Spass grösser


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Januar 2012)

Tja, Radfahren ist und bleibt subjektiv. Daher fahre ich auch nur das, was mir Sinn macht und halte mich nicht an die allgemeinen Weisheiten wie Lenker über 700mm, Reifendruck unter 2,0 bar, tiefes Tretlager, Lenkwinkel unter 65 Grad, usw.

Ich habe genug probiert, um zu wissen, was mir taugt.

Von daher hätte meine Aussage lauten müssen, dass die Stütze mir Spass bringt und nicht jedem


----------



## Jobal (20. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Um mich herum fahren auch immer mehr Leute so'n Teil. Die fahren aber dieselben Strecken, die ich ohne Sattelabsenkung fahre. Was mache ich falsch?:



Hängt davon ab, fahren die schneller o. Du?

Ciao Jobal


----------



## Athabaske (20. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Das Bikemagazin-Mantra "Je mehr technischen kram du dir ans Rad schraubst, desto mehr Spass sollst du haben" funktioniert bei mir nicht. Bei mir isses umgekehrt: nach jedem Teil, was ich weggelassen habe, wurde der Spass grösser


...und wo ist Dein Problem, Du hast Spass mit einem ungefederten Singlespeeder und andere mit dem allerneusten Schnickschnack am Superdubberrahmen.

Zum Thema, ich finde es in meiner Heimatregion einen großen Gewinn, nicht alle paar Minuten Sattel hoch, Sattel runter zu spielen. Über den fahrtechnischen Gewinn einer abgesenkten Stütze brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Klar fräsen manche CCler Sachen mit Sattelüberhöhung hinunter auf der sich andere mit dem Freerider und Sattel im UG in die Hose *******n, ich jedenfalls habe mehr Spaß, wenn ich mich sicherer fühle und das fühle ich mich nur mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt.


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Januar 2012)

Athabaske schrieb:


> ...und wo ist Dein Problem, Du hast Spass mit einem ungefederten Singlespeeder und andere mit dem allerneusten Schnickschnack am Superdubberrahmen.
> 
> Zum Thema, ich finde es in meiner Heimatregion einen großen Gewinn, nicht alle paar Minuten Sattel hoch, Sattel runter zu spielen. Über den fahrtechnischen Gewinn einer abgesenkten Stütze brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren. Klar fräsen manche CCler Sachen mit Sattelüberhöhung hinunter auf der sich andere mit dem Freerider und Sattel im UG in die Hose *******n, ich jedenfalls habe mehr Spaß, wenn ich mich sicherer fühle und das fühle ich mich nur mit niedrigem Schwerpunkt.



Aber wenn es ihm nicht taugt, ist das doch auch in Ordnung

Jeder soll fahren, womit er glücklich wird. Aber leider gilt dies heute wohl nur bedingt, da man einige Dinge wohl fahren muss, damit man überhaupt noch fahren kann...


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. Januar 2012)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Jeder soll fahren, womit er glücklich wird. Aber leider gilt dies heute wohl nur bedingt, da man einige Dinge wohl fahren muss, damit man überhaupt noch fahren kann...



Du schreibst in deiner Signatur sehr passend: "Man muss mit seinem Bike auch umgehen können" - und eigentlich ist es das, was zählt.

Ein Freund von mir wollte gerne MTB fahren, meinte aber, sich solch ein kostenintensives Hobby nicht leisten zu können - man müsse ja etliche tausend Euro für ein geeignetes Rad ausgeben und die Wartungskosten sind auch nicht ohne.

Als ich ihm mal erklärt habe, dass das Rad nur 10-20% ausmacht, den Rest aber der Fahrer, ist er mit einem preiswerten und wartungsarmen Rad sehr glücklich geworden. Und er fährt in einer Gruppe eher selten am Ende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (20. Januar 2012)

@Bergschreck: Du hättest die Ausgangsfrage des Threads auch einfach mit "Nein" beantworten können.


----------



## Pacpacpac (20. Januar 2012)

Ich habe eine Reverb, zusätzlich zu dem was schon gesagt wurde wollte ich aber mal hinzufügen, dass ich auch gerne mal meine Sitzhöhe während der Fahrt und nur für ein paar Minuten, um 1 oder 2 cm tiefer mache, einfach um auf längeren Strecken mal ein wenig anders (entspannter) zu sitzen. Geht ja alles on-the-fly.


----------



## chorge (20. Januar 2012)

Ich möchte die Reverb nicht mehr missen! Ist IMHO sogar sinnvoller als Federweg!


----------



## Ti-Max (20. Januar 2012)

Pacpacpac schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Reverb, zusätzlich zu dem was schon gesagt wurde wollte ich aber mal hinzufügen, dass ich auch gerne mal meine Sitzhöhe während der Fahrt und nur für ein paar Minuten, um 1 oder 2 cm tiefer mache, einfach um auf längeren Strecken mal ein wenig anders (entspannter) zu sitzen. Geht ja alles on-the-fly.



Tja, irgendwie jeder anders. Bei mir ganz oben oder ganz unten. Zwischenstufen brauche ich nicht, bin zu sehr die klassische Sattelhöhe fürs Pedalieren gewöhnt.


----------



## 6TiWon (21. Januar 2012)

aufm trail und im park ist ne variostütze sicher hilfreich, sein/ihr bike sollte man/frau aber schon beherrschen...


----------



## Ti-Max (21. Januar 2012)

Im Park eher gar nicht. Je nach Park Probleme mit dem Lift und im Park wäre sie eigentlich bei mir sowieso immer unten, da es ja permanent bergab geht. Im Park würde ich zugunsten der Bewegungsfreiheit einen anderen Sattel montieren. Werde dort zukünftig einen minimalistischen Dirt-Sattel fahren, ist aber auch hier wieder Geschmackssache.

Gruss Thorsten


----------



## JDEM (21. Januar 2012)

Im Park macht man sich die Dinger nur kaputt und brauchen tut man sie dort auch nicht, also schließ ich mich vollkommen meinem Vorposter an 
Nächste Saison werd ich mir auch mal nen Sattel ohne scharfe Kanten montieren, das sollte die blauen Flecken am Oberschenkel minimieren.


----------



## Athabaske (21. Januar 2012)

....lass doch den Sattel ganz weg...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (21. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> nach jedem Teil, was ich weggelassen habe, wurde der Spass grösser


Fixie, Einrad, barfuß


----------



## DerBergschreck (23. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> @Bergschreck: Du hättest die Ausgangsfrage des Threads auch einfach mit "Nein" beantworten können.



Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass viele solche einfachen Antworten nicht verstehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2012)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Die Erfahrung hat gezeigt, dass viele solche einfachen Antworten nicht verstehen.
> ...



Vor allem wäre in einer einfachen Antwort kein Platz für Darlegungen zu Deinen Fahrkünsten und der Anderer sowie einen Schuss Überheblichkeit gewesen


----------



## Athabaske (24. Januar 2012)

...das war jetzt aber gemein...


----------



## zizz (29. Januar 2012)

...das war jetzt genau richtig....

jemand Stress mit einer Crank Brothers Vario Joplin 4 L?


----------



## Athabaske (29. Januar 2012)

...gemein muss ja nicht zwangsläufig falsch sein...


----------



## blutbuche (29. Januar 2012)

is ne nette spielerei , so ´ne reverb . aber brauchen tut man sie wohl eher nicht ....


----------



## der_tank (30. Januar 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe mir kürzlich die Reverb 2012 gegönnt, ein ziemlich geiles Teil! Ich habe nur eine Frage das mitgelieferte Zubehör betreffend, da die Anleitung diese Teile nicht erwähnt. Wer kann mir also sagen, wozu die auf dem Bild zu sehenden Teile sind:







MFG


----------



## der_tank (30. Januar 2012)

Wer suchet der findet:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550996


----------



## Felger (30. Januar 2012)

blutbuche schrieb:


> is ne nette spielerei , so ´ne reverb . aber brauchen tut man sie wohl eher nicht ....



genau so wie federgabeln und den ganzen rotz


----------



## JDEM (30. Januar 2012)

Und besonders 29er, die Dame hats erkannt und spricht für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Max (31. Januar 2012)

Ob man sie braucht, muss jeder selbst entscheiden. War am Anfang auch skeptisch, missen möchte ich sie nicht mehr, aus Gründen des Spassfaktors.

Ich würde mir aber durchaus zutrauen, auch ohne Variostütze weiter MTB wie bisher zu fahren


----------



## blutbuche (31. Januar 2012)

..ich schrieb : NETTE spielerei ..  und  das mit den 29er is ja  nix neues (und nein , ich spreche nicht für alle , aber für viELE)


----------



## DerBergschreck (31. Januar 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vor allem wäre in einer einfachen Antwort kein Platz für Darlegungen zu Deinen Fahrkünsten und der Anderer sowie einen Schuss Überheblichkeit gewesen



Ach weisste, meine Fahrkünste sind lediglich ganz passabel - mehr nicht. Ich wundere mich nur oft im Wald, dass Fahrer mit Vollkaskoausstattung die ständig herausposaunen, dass sie das Wort "Fahrspass" für sich abonniert haben dann bei der ersten kleinen Treppe oder Stufe absteigen.

Jeder versucht hier eben seine "Message" unterzubringen und daran ist ja auch nichts schlimmes. Wenn du ein Problem mit meiner hast - hey, es gibt doch die Ignorierliste - bedien dich


----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand für dieses Teilchen keine Verwendung?! bei mir war es nicht am Rad mit dabei...
Und nun könnte ich es gebrauchen & würde mich drüber freuen


----------



## s4shhh (2. Februar 2012)

Ich meine im Reverb Thread war dieselbe Frage letztens zu lesen....gib mir mal nen Moment 

Hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9107322&postcount=885


----------



## der_tank (2. Februar 2012)

Xeleux schrieb:


> Hat jemand für dieses Teilchen keine Verwendung?! bei mir war es nicht am Rad mit dabei...
> Und nun könnte ich es gebrauchen & würde mich drüber freuen



Ich glaub die Verwendung des Teils ist bekannt. Die Frage meint wohl eher: "Wer hat so ein Teil und braucht es nicht mehr und möchte es mir überlassen?"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xeleux (2. Februar 2012)

danke ... wollte gerade antworten


----------



## Monche (2. Februar 2012)

Ich könnte auch eins gebrauchen. Aber natürlich komme ich erst an zweiter stelle ;-)


----------



## esprit70 (17. Februar 2012)

Versuche mich gerade zu entscheiden zwischen der Joplin / Kronolog von CRANK BROTHERS oder die Rock Shox Reverb


----------



## Marc B (6. März 2012)

Ich finde ja die Einfachheit meiner Forca sehr cool, mehr High-Tech findet man bei der neuen Crankbrothers Kronolog:


----------



## s4shhh (7. März 2012)

man kann es auch echt übertreiben


----------



## Marc B (12. März 2012)

Troy Brosnan beim Testrennen für den Worldcup-Auftakt in PMB / Südafrika mit Variostütze wegen der Tretpassage:


----------



## Montanez (12. März 2012)

Wenns um Einfachheit, Funktion und Robustheit geht seh ich die Gravity Dropper Classic 5 auch ganz weit oben.
Rein mechanisch, Anschlag unten.
Keine Schönheit, aber den Faltenbalg kann man ja durch Neopren ersetzen wenns stört.


----------



## styriabeef (12. März 2012)

Hätte eine Kindshock i900 mit 31,6mm Durcmesser und 125mm Verstellbereich zu vergeben.
Siehe Fotos.
Ich bin auf Reverb umgestiegen.

PS: verschenken will ich sie nicht, schreibt mir eine PN mit Preisvorschlägen


----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. März 2012)

Also meine KS i950-R funktioniert immer noch einwandfrei, trotz meiner 90kg Lebendgewicht (trocken). Aufm Trail möchte ich das Teil jedenfalls nimmer missen... 

Auch wenn ich erstmal ein adäquates Rad brauche. Mit dem derzeitigen Hardtail mit ner 100mm Tora Coil gehen zwar Forstwege, Trails aber nur eingeschränkt. Das neue Rad für 2012 ist aber schon im Blickpunkt (2011er YT Noton)...


----------



## Marc B (19. März 2012)

Schaut gut aus das Hardtail mit der Variostütze. Die meisten Fahrer haben auf Hardtails angefangen und sich dadurch auf Trails eine geschmeidige Fahrtechnik angeeignet, anstatt sich von Anfang an nur auf den Federweg des dicken Fullys zu verlassen 

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onkel Manuel (19. März 2012)

Danke. Aber wie gesagt, mit der Gabel macht des keinen Spaß, weil ich eher 130mm Air gewöhnt bin. Aber auch richtig ist, daß man mit nem Hardtail den Boden genauer studieren muss. Ich hab vorgestern leichtsinnigerweise mit knapp 50km/h ein Schlagloch mitgenommen... *aua*

Und man kann ein Hardtail super zu einem Pumptrack-Bike umbauen. Sattel wechseln und gut ist...


----------



## Giovanni1 (21. März 2012)

Good Morning!
Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit den Begriff "Spielerei"... ohne jetzt jeden einzelnen Post akribisch studiert zu haben, kommt es mir so vor, daß nur diejenigen so eine eher herablassende Meinung vertreten, die selbst keine solche Stütze besitzen oder zumindest noch keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt haben.
Fakt ist, daß jeder, der so ein Teil mal ausprobiert hat, hochbegeistert ist und es nie mehr hergeben möchte.
Fakt ist auch, daß eine Absenkung des Sattels in vielen Bereichen das Biken sicherer macht, weil man sein Bike dann einfach besser beherrscht.
Und wie bei so vielen (relativ) neuen Produkten am Markt, wird es immer Leute geben, die dagegen reden, auch wenn sie keine Ahnung haben. Genauso wie es immer Freaks geben wird, die jedem neuen Trend blind hinterherhecheln, koste es was es wolle.
Natürlich wird es sowohl bei Rock Shox als auch bei Crankbrothers und auch bei den anderen Hersteller wie Kindshox und Konsorten auch immer mal die ein oder andere Serie geben, die nicht auf Anhieb perfekt funktioniert. Unterm Strich dürfte das aber die Ausnahme sein.
Mir persönlich ist die Kindshox am Liebsten, weil ich gegenüber der Hydraulikleitung die Seilzug-Fernbedienung bevorzuge.
MFG


----------



## der_tank (21. März 2012)

Servus,
ich muss Giovanni1 voll und ganz zustimmen. Ich fahre seit Anfang des Jahres eine RS Reverb 2012 und ich bin absolut begeistert! Gerade hier in meiner Gegend mit vielen eher kleinen Hügeln und Abfahrten macht sich das echt bezahlt. Es ist einfach viel flowiger, wenn man nicht ständig anhalten, absteigen und den Sattel verstellen muss. Von dem Plus an Sicherheit mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Letztlich muss ja jeder selbst wissen, womit er fahren will, ich kann nur sagen, dass meine Reverb das beste nachgerüstete Teil an meinem Bike ist und ich kann nur jedem empfehlen, es zumindest mal auszuprobieren.

Gruß


----------



## Cube99 (21. März 2012)

Hat nicht jemand ne übrige Stütze, die er mir verkaufen möchte? 31,6mm bräuchte ich..


----------



## absvrd (21. März 2012)

Wenn man hier auch ein Gesuch Posten kann. Ich such eine in 27,2mm 

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 08-15 (21. März 2012)

XmaskX schrieb:


> Wenn man hier auch ein Gesuch Posten kann. Ich such eine in 27,2mm
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


vielleicht nicht immer gleich mit dem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk schreiben sondern die SuFu benutzen. 
Auf Anhieb kenne ich 4 Stück. Ein kleines Bisschen Mühe sollte man sich schon selbst machen


----------



## styriabeef (21. März 2012)

@cube99: eine Seite zurückblättern!


----------



## absvrd (22. März 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> vielleicht nicht immer gleich mit dem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk schreiben sondern die SuFu benutzen.
> Auf Anhieb kenne ich 4 Stück. Ein kleines Bisschen Mühe sollte man sich schon selbst machen



Die aktuell zum verkauf stehen? Nicht neu. Dachte das könnte man einfach folgern. 

Gesendet von meinem HTC HD2 mit Tapatalk


----------



## 08-15 (22. März 2012)

das hast du nicht gesagt. Ich dachte es geht dir nur um die Abmessungen

*X-Fusion Hilo remote *ist verfügbar
*Forca Sports SP350 Vario* ist verfügbar
*Kind Shock Supernatural 272* eher schwierig
*Kind Shock LEV* wohl im August
*Kind shock KS-i850 *ist verfügbar aber ok das war eher ein Spass 
*Gravity dropper* ist wohl alt aber auch zu beschaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## absvrd (22. März 2012)

08-15 schrieb:


> das hast du nicht gesagt. Ich dachte es geht dir nur um die Abmessungen
> 
> *X-Fusion Hilo remote *ist verfügbar
> *Forca Sports SP350 Vario* ist verfügbar
> ...



danke für die liste nochmal. sind doch 2 dabei die ich nicht kannte. werde die durch die sufu und die bucht jagen


----------



## scalpel29 (6. Juni 2013)

Hi,

würde mir gerne eine absenkbare Sattelstütze an mein CD Scalpel 29 Carbon 2.0 bauen ! Allerdings sollten das Kabel innenverlegt werden! Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen gesammelt ? Freue mich auf brauchbare Antworten


----------



## zakus (26. Juni 2013)

Wie siehts inzwischen eigentlich mit der Langlebigkeit aus?
Die Anfänge der verstellbaren Sattelstützen waren ja alles andere als toll.

Gibts da immernoch Probleme mit wackelnden Sitzen und sowas?
Oder kann man inzwischen bedenkenlos kaufen?


----------



## chem (26. Juni 2013)

Also die Reverb läuft bei mir und Freunden seit Jahren und eigentlich seit Anbeginn Problemlos und falls doch etwas war, war der Service sehr gut!


----------



## hzN (26. Juni 2013)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der EXA FORM E-TEN gemacht? Würde sie evtl. Am HT ausprobieren..


----------



## sebsupertramp (26. Juni 2013)

hzN schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der EXA FORM E-TEN gemacht? Würde sie evtl. Am HT ausprobieren..



http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573189

Hatte mir das Ding auch schonmal angeschaut, dann aber die KS Dropzone (385 mm, 125 mm Verstellung) gekauft. Die E Ten scheint das gleiche "Problem" wie die alten KS Stützen zu haben. Bei Kälte oder nachdem das Rad gelegen hat, federt die Stütze für kurze Zeit ein bisschen, oder sackt nen Zentimeter ein. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass KS die anfängliche Technik der alten Modelle nun unter anderem Label verkauft. 

Die einhellige Meinung der User ist aber; für 90 Eur kannste nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw.dd (26. Juni 2013)

zakus schrieb:


> Wie siehts inzwischen eigentlich mit der Langlebigkeit aus?
> Die Anfänge der verstellbaren Sattelstützen waren ja alles andere als toll.
> 
> Gibts da immernoch Probleme mit wackelnden Sitzen und sowas?
> Oder kann man inzwischen bedenkenlos kaufen?



Ob alle, weiß ich nicht. Auf keinen Fall die Kronolog...


----------



## Deleted 132705 (9. Juli 2013)

ich hab nen paar fragen und zwar suche ich eine variostütze in 27.2 (mehr gibt der rahmen nicht her), allerdings OHNE remote, hebel darf und soll ruhig unterm sattel sein, will nicht extra züge legen. wie schauts mit den angegebenen längen der hersteller aus? ich les wohl absenkbarkeit 100, 125mm... dann was von 355 oder 385mm länge... ist das letzte dann gesamtlänge komplett ausgefahren?? bräuchte schon ne gesamtlänge von 400...

hatte jetzt mir die xfusion hilo angeschaut... aber was meinen die mit einstecktiefe 230mm?? das is ja schon fast das ganze sitzrohr bei mir... xD

x-fusion hilo


----------



## katoom (10. Juli 2013)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Ob alle, weiß ich nicht. Auf keinen Fall die Kronolog...



Warum die nicht?


----------



## mw.dd (10. Juli 2013)

katoom schrieb:


> Warum die nicht?



Ich bin mit meiner - dem angeblich für 2013 verbesserten Modell - ca. 6-700km gefahren. Die Klemmung hält nun nur noch bei der Hälfte des variablen Teils... Soll heißen, ich habe jetzt nur noch den halben Verstellweg.

Die größte Frechheit: In der Anleitung steht "kann bei Belastung 1-2cm einsinken"


----------



## MTB-1988 (17. Juli 2013)

schon jemand gehört ab wann die absenkbare Sattelstütze von Thomson Lieferbar ist?

Modell: Thomson Elite Dropper
Preis Homepage: 449.95 $
Link: http://bikethomson.com/seatposts/elite-dropper-seatpost/


----------



## Solarstromer (1. August 2013)

katoom schrieb:


> Warum die nicht?



Ich musste heute auch meine Kronolog, nach ca. einen Jahr Gebrauch, zur Reparatur einschicken.... natürlich die Klemmung..
ich bin total enttäuscht und wütend .Ich wollte in Urlaub nach Österreichund muss jetzt mit meiner starren fahren_._


----------



## freak1080 (27. März 2018)

Tag Leute, wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Besitze seit kurzem eine Absenkbare Stütze von Vecnum. Richtig geil. Ist meine erste Vario-Stütze und ich will nicht mehr ohne. Hebel fürs Lenkrad gibts auch in Gold jippi. Und vom Service her einwandfrei. Mich hat man am Telefon fast 20 minuten lang beraten! Und 100% Made in Germany!


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. März 2018)

Giovanni1 schrieb:


> Good Morning!
> Ich lese hier die ganze Zeit den Begriff "Spielerei"... ohne jetzt jeden einzelnen Post akribisch studiert zu haben, kommt es mir so vor, daß nur diejenigen so eine eher herablassende Meinung vertreten, die selbst keine solche Stütze besitzen oder zumindest noch keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt haben.
> Fakt ist, daß jeder, der so ein Teil mal ausprobiert hat, hochbegeistert ist und es nie mehr hergeben möchte.
> Fakt ist auch, daß eine Absenkung des Sattels in vielen Bereichen das Biken sicherer macht, weil man sein Bike dann einfach besser beherrscht.
> ...



Das würde ich so glatt unterschreiben. Ich habe seit letzten Samstag ein Neurad wo eine Vario Sattelstütze von Haus aus dabei ist. Schon beim einladen ins Auto (Renault Clio3) bemerkte ich den ersten Vorteil. Die Sattelstütze muss nicht mehr demontiert werden. Am Tag drauf ging es auf die erste Tour und in den Trails und Abfahrten fühlte ich mich etwas sicherer. Selbst auf Waldautobahn Abfahrten kommt man dank einem niedrigeren Schwerpunkt besser um die Kurven. Die Bedienung geht inzwischen intuitiv. Das Teil rockt einfach. Ich bin schwer begeistert. Mein Fully bekommt bald auch so ein Teil. 

Einziger Manko ist, es geht wohl keine Satteltasche mehr ran. Es würde hier um eine kleine gehen wo eigentlich nur ein Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber rein passen müssen. Jemand hier Erfahrungen? ich bin auch kein Freund von allzu viel Geraffel am Bike aber in den Home Trails würde mir das den Rucksack ersparen.

Hier meine ist eine Cube Dropper Post.


----------



## roliK (27. März 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Einziger Manko ist, es geht wohl keine Satteltasche mehr ran. Es würde hier um eine kleine gehen wo eigentlich nur ein Ersatzschlauch und Reifenheber rein passen müssen. Jemand hier Erfahrungen? ich bin auch kein Freund von allzu viel Geraffel am Bike aber in den Home Trails würde mir das den Rucksack ersparen.


Sowas hier: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/tool-wrap

Leider derzeit schwer zu bekommen, gibts aber in verschiedenen Ausführungen von anderen Herstellern.


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. März 2018)

roliK schrieb:


> Sowas hier: https://www.raceface.com/products/details/tool-wrap
> 
> Leider derzeit schwer zu bekommen, gibts aber in verschiedenen Ausführungen von anderen Herstellern.



Danke! Das geht in die richtige Richtung aber ich hätte gerne was geschlossenes damit der Schlauch nicht dreckig wird. Ideal wäre die Specialized Swat Box aber diese passt nicht an meinen Rahmen. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt mit über 100 € auch zu teuer. Von Topeak gibt es noch einen "Ninja" Flaschenhalter der auch in die Richtung geht der hat aber nur ein Platz für ein Multitool. Falls ich nix passendes finde wäre das meine letzte Alternative. https://www.basil.com/de/sport-design-frame-bag-schwarz.html Da passen sogar 2 Schläuche, Reifenheber, Multitool und Handy rein. Würde aber die Optik des Bikes ein bisschen kaputt machen. *seufz*

Aber wir schweifen mit meinem "Problem" zu sehr vom eigentlich Thema ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBLA (27. März 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Danke! Das geht in die richtige Richtung aber ich hätte gerne was geschlossenes damit der Schlauch nicht dreckig wird. Ideal wäre die Specialized Swat Box aber diese passt nicht an meinen Rahmen. Ist mir ehrlich gesagt mit über 100 € auch zu teuer. Von Topeak gibt es noch einen "Ninja" Flaschenhalter der auch in die Richtung geht der hat aber nur ein Platz für ein Multitool.


Von Decathlon gab es mal einen "Trinkflaschendummy" den man als Werkzeugbox nehmen kann. Eine alte Trinkflasche in einer dunklen Farbe tut´s bestimmt auch...


----------



## Pap (27. März 2018)

Gibt es von Syncros auch.
https://www.amazon.de/Syncros-Tailor-cage-left-microHV/dp/B0752SCFWN
Schlauch ins Trikot.


----------

